# AWP 1.8T BT Build / Precision 5857SP Ball Bearing Vband In&Out / p&p AEB head w supertech valvetrain / IE rods / AEB pistons



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

So I gave this whole build thread a few tries before starting this last one. I believe it will be the last one.

The car about a year and a half after I bought it. Stock everything minus the smoked fender repeater and rub strip lights...










How it sat before this current build began.... AWP, Audi TT 225 intake manifold, Unitronic Stage 1+, 3" E-bay downpipe, 2.5" exhaust to dynomax turbo muffler, Autotech CAI, APR R1 Diverter Valve, E-bay intercooler w custom black powder coated intercooler pipes, FK streetline coilovers. 




























Some of the parts/build specs:

First build. Car is a 2005 BML GLI 1.8T, AWP, 6M, w about 80K.




AEB forged 81mm Mahle forged pistons with SwainTech's GoldCoat™ Ceramic Armor™ for the piston domes and Poly Moly™ Solid Film Lubricant for the piston skirts.
Integrated Engineering 144 x 20mm Rifle Drilled (EDM) Forged Rods for the AWP engine
Calico coated rod bearings
Integrated Engineering's Crank Gear Dowel Pin Kit
Integrated Engineering/ARP's Crank Gear Bolt
Integrated Engineering's Manual Timing Belt Tensioner Kit
Integrated Engineering's Billet Crankcase Breather Adapter
Ported & polished AEB head
Supertech inconel exhaust valves, Supertech nitride coated intake valves
Supertech springs & titanium retainers
Precision 5857 billet wheeled turbo, Ceramic Ball Bearings, Ported S Cover, Vband In/Out, .82 AR
Tial 38mm MVS wastegate
Tial 50mm BOV
Inspired Engineering's custom tubular bottom mount V-banded exhaust manifold
Inspired Engineering's custom V-banded downpipe
830cc injectors
Walbro inline pump, for now, until I upgrade to the Bosch 044 or a Weldon inline pump
AGN valvecover
Still unsure about the tune....

AEB pistons










AEB Rifle Drilled Rods






















Calico coated rod bearings










AEB large port head, Ported and polished, Supertech Nitride Coated Intake Valves, Supertech Inconel Exhaust Valves, Supertech springs and titanium retainers, Valve job, New valve seals, Minor guide reaming, Head surface was machined

















































































































































Rods and pistons assembled





































K03s turbo tip lines removed




























5857 turbo, ceramic ball bearing, v-band in/out, .82 AR




























Tial wastegate










Tial BOV










IE's billet crankcase breather adapter



















Now for some installed pics

AWP head removed, lifters, cams and all the other necessary stuff (VVT, Cam tensioner, etc) was swapped over










AEB w AWP lifters










Everything swapped over










Block prepped for deglazing










Rods and pistons in



















Head & valve cover bolted down, 2871R & kinetic manifold put on for downpipe fabrication of a friend's car.



















IE dowel pin gear & ARP crank bolt










V-band bottom mount tubular manifold is tacked up and ready for welding



kedbmx said:


> whats up guys im karey from inspired engineering. here are some better pics of the mani. ill post more pics as i build the rest of the stuff.


Updated manifold pics... welding completed. 








































































































































Downpipe, dump tube and an intercooler pipe connection are pending. Also, oil feed return is left. After that its topping off fluids, cranking it over without the plugs to prime up the motor and turbo with oil and get the fuel system pressurized and start her up.

Okay so we finished everything up Wednesday and I drove the car home.... Here are the rest of the pics and the videos

















































































































































Video of start-up added

Video added






So I figured I would update the thread with some new pics...

This intake manifold was fabbed up by my bud Karey (Inspired Engineering in Miami, FL) who also made my tubular manifold, downpipe and dumptube. It was installed on the car a few months ago. Recently I also had him machine "velocity stack" on the runner plate. I think it came out pretty bad ass.


----------



## mannythechamp (Oct 21, 2009)

sick build vid !!!! :thumbup:

subscribed opcorn:

cant wait to see it runing:thumbup:


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

What are the power goals?

Are you running stock cams with that head? I would assume no because you went balls out with the head build. What RPMs are you going to run? triple or single keepers?

What did the bill run for the swaintech stuff?


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

those are stock awp cams...

why not get more aggressive cams? and what kinda drivetrain setup you running?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

ghost of speeding-g60 said:


> looks nice......


i'm callin ghost busters.:sly:


----------



## therealdeal (Feb 16, 2007)

very nice build thread vid. :thumbup:


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

Coming on nicely!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

*CONTINUED FROM PIC POSTS ABOVE
* for whatever reason pic posts are limited to 100 in a post.



















































































































































mannythechamp said:


> sick build vid !!!! :thumbup:
> 
> subscribed opcorn:
> 
> cant wait to see it runing:thumbup:


Thanks Manny. Me too..... Its been sitting around far too long :laugh:



clarksongli said:


> What are the power goals?
> 
> Are you running stock cams with that head? I would assume no because you went balls out with the head build. What RPMs are you going to run? triple or single keepers?
> 
> What did the bill run for the swaintech stuff?


Power goals are at least 450 on pump and 550 on race fuel. Stock cams, for now . Might get the cams as a x-mas gift to myself. 7500-8000 RPMs only when needed. I coated the pistons, built the head, upgraded the rods, dowel pinned the crank and used the ARP crank gear bolt because I don't want any of the same engine failure issues so many others have had. Using triple groove keepers and valves. The swaintech coating on the pistons wasn't too bad.... I think it was around $200... I had planned to also send out the turbo's hotside, manifold and downpipe for their white lightning coating but am now debating it because I can't have my car down another week. We'll see how things go.



derekb727 said:


> those are stock awp cams...
> 
> why not get more aggressive cams? and what kinda drivetrain setup you running?


Yes they are stock. Wanna but them for me? LOL..... I plan on getting cams just can't spend the money right now and also. the car has been sitting around for 2 months already while the build slowly happened. The wife needs her Touareg back so I need my car back already. Drive train is the OEM stuff, again for now. Will be upgrading to a twin disk set-up some time early next year.



[email protected] said:


> i'm callin ghost busters.:sly:


Was there a post there before LOL?



therealdeal said:


> very nice build thread vid. :thumbup:


Thanks JP


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

S.E.A.N. said:


> Coming on nicely!


Thanks Sean... 

We'll lock it up as soon as I get my tune LOL...


----------



## Sour Diesal GTI (Sep 5, 2009)

Video been busy i see....... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Sour Diesal GTI said:


> Video been busy i see....... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Parkiao!!!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

who ported the head? why did you chose the tripple grove keepers instead of single?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

18T_BT said:


> who ported the head? why did you chose the tripple grove keepers instead of single?


Local guy Karey, former Active Autowerks employee, from Inspired Engineering. He's done a few 20V heads and is pretty familiar with them. He also runs a 240 making 750-800 whp he built himself. I chose the triple groove valves and keepers because this is a daily driven car that will occasionally see high rpm revs maybe a few times a year when I go to the track and occasional "legal" highway runs. If the car was a dedicated track car then I would have gone with single groove valves and keepers. Ferrera makes triple groove valves only, IIRC, for our cars so I also figured TG can't be all that bad


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

schwartzmagic said:


> Local guy Kerry, former Active Autowerks employee, from Inspired Engineering. He's done a few 20V heads and is pretty familiar with them. He also runs a 240 making 750-800 whp he built himself. I chose the triple groove valves and keepers because this is a daily driven car that will occasionally see high rpm revs maybe a few times a year when I go to the track and occasional "legal" highway runs. If the car was a dedicated track car then I would have gone with single groove valves and keepers. Ferrera makes triple groove valves only, IIRC, for our cars so I also figured TG can't be all that bad


i think this is my plan as well....triple seems fine for 99% of the projects.....even for some track cars.
i know for the m3 s54 motor guys, triple groove is an upgrade:what:


----------



## J_Bone (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice build. This week i got Luis to install my rods. Our set-up is similar, but i have the poor-mans version of what you have.:laugh:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Nice to see this going on w/ quality parts and upgrades!

You have an intake manifold and bigger TB to go w/ this bad boy too? and no fluidampr?

I'd love to build my AEB and run a BB 5857 on a tube mani myself. My 50 trim's fun but it's not exactly respectable on the highways out here.


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

bookmarked. this is pretty much the exact build im gonna do :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

J_Bone said:


> Nice build. This week i got Luis to install my rods. Our set-up is similar, but i have the poor-mans version of what you have.:laugh:


Yeah I saw you're car there. I wanted a ride in it just to see where you're spooling and where you're seeing full boost. From what I hear spool with yours is only 500rpm slower :thumbup:.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

screwball said:


> Nice to see this going on w/ quality parts and upgrades!
> 
> You have an intake manifold and bigger TB to go w/ this bad boy too? and no fluidampr?
> 
> I'd love to build my AEB and run a BB 5857 on a tube mani myself. My 50 trim's fun but it's not exactly respectable on the highways out here.


I didn't want to cut corners on the build because I've seen what happens when you do with other peoples cars locally and on here. It doesn't make sense to do things twice or even three times... Yeah, intake manifold and R32 tb will come in time, aiming for next summer. No fluidampr. Its expensive to do what I've done (build the head) and run that turbo :banghead: Its taken me over 2 years to slowly buy parts here and there and finally start putting things together. I bought that head and had it ported and polished over year and half ago or longer LOL. Finally got the valvetrain some time last year and had it built like two or three months ago. Little by little....


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

stevemannn said:


> bookmarked. this is pretty much the exact build im gonna do :thumbup:












*Do it!!!!*


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

If you don't mind my asking - About how much have you put in on that head so far?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

FTMFW said:


> If you don't mind my asking - About how much have you put in on that head so far?


Ughhhhhh (don't want to add it all up), I don't mind at all..... I don't know why some people on this thing are lil bitches about sharing information. They can give all the excuses they want... They're still lil bitches lol.

I bought the head for $140+$40 shipping ~ $180
Supertech springgs & titanium retainers ~ $449
Supertech Inconel Exhaust Valves ~ $216
Supertech Nitride Coated Intake Valves ~ $180
Valve seals ~ $40
Port and polish ~ $300
Hot tank head ~ $40
Head assembly.machining by machine shop ~ $180

Total so far ~ $1,600 give or take a few bucks... 

These figures are more or less of the top of my head. Its pretty close to this I'm sure. Keep in mind I decided to go with Supertech valvetrain which is less pricey than if I had gone with Ferrea. I also didn't replace the lifters with new ones which would have added another ~ $300. Nor does this include all the gaskets you need to get (head gasket kit ~ $85) and the labor involved in removing the old head and installing a new one. I chose to install the head, rods and everything else because I am at 84K and hadn't done the t-belt/water pump maintenance. I figured, while I'm there, lets go ahead and go Big Turbo LOL.... So When all is said and done you might be in the $2K - $2.5K range for doing a head like this depending on what parts you go with and labor. :banghead:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I'm definitely not knocking you Schwartzy, I had to do the same thing w/ my build over time and mine'll probably never really be done. Anyway, good stuff man.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

screwball said:


> I'm definitely not knocking you Schwartzy, I had to do the same thing w/ my build over time and mine'll probably never really be done. Anyway, good stuff man.


LOL, I wasn't referring to you man... 

In the past I've sent certain people with nice impressive builds on kotex PMs asking them questions about their builds or where they got stuff done or whatever question I've had and the a$$holes never even bothered replying. What kind of sh!t is that? Like they're too all high and might to answer some fuhking question. Puhlease..... LOL

So yeah, my comments were directed towards those people who will remain nameless. :laugh:


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

schwartzmagic said:


> I had planned to also send out the turbo's hotside, manifold and downpipe for their white lightning coating but am now debating it because I can't have my car down another week. We'll see how things go.


Do it you wont regret it. Ive had manifold coated in the past and recently sent my new 1.8t topmount and someothers out for White Lighting. Its worth the wait for something that will last a long time and actually keeps temps down a good bit. Its suppose to keep more heat in the pipes too but I cant say for sure on that, im no expert there but it does make sense that it would. 

My build will be somewhat similar as far as engine goes. Good luck witht the rest of the build :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

bakana said:


> Do it you wont regret it. Ive had manifold coated in the past and recently sent my new 1.8t topmount and someothers out for White Lighting. Its worth the wait for something that will last a long time and actually keeps temps down a good bit. Its suppose to keep more heat in the pipes too but I cant say for sure on that, im no expert there but it does make sense that it would.
> 
> My build will be somewhat similar as far as engine goes. Good luck witht the rest of the build :thumbup:


Ughhh I know..... My whole plan from the beginning of the build was to get the white lightning coating for these parts. Even more so now that I've gone with Precision's vband in/out housing. It appears to not be stainless steel, but I am no expert, and as such has already developed a wee bit of surface rust on some areas. So.... The reason to get it coated has only increased LOL.... Gotta see how things pan out. Good luck with your build and thank you. :beer:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Just looked at this cheet now.

Ill show you maestro this week if you want to get an idea about how it works. For the money its the best thing going right now.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

It took me just over 2wks to get my stuff from Swain Tech.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Just looked at this cheet now.
> 
> Ill show you maestro this week if you want to get an idea about how it works. For the money its the best thing going right now.


Damn... Yeah definitely. Luis and Karey want to take a look at it too since they're gonna both be tuning the cars and what not.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

screwball said:


> It took me just over 2wks to get my stuff from Swain Tech.


:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:

Hearing that make me wanna shoot myself LOL...

I dunno if I can wait another two weeks. I waited one week to get my pistons from them. I'd like to think it would take the same amount of time for the turbo hotside, mani and downpipe 

We'll see. I may just end up having to rent a car for the time being. I really need my car back.


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

looks good! now ditch that ebay intercooler and get a nice Garett core!!!!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

tdipower4me said:


> looks good! now ditch that ebay intercooler and get a nice Garett core!!!!


LOL, eventually. Those Ebay intercoolers aren't as bad as everyone makes them out to be. As a matter of fact I should dyno with it and then switch it out for a Precision/Garrett core just to show everyone it doesn't make much of a difference.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

tdipower4me said:


> looks good! now ditch that ebay intercooler and get a nice Garett core!!!!


I love my ebay core! BTW Garrett has since moved to China if you weren't already aware 

My next turbocharger will be a precision.


----------



## ghost of speeding-g60 (Oct 16, 2010)

schwartzmagic said:


> LOL, I wasn't referring to you man...
> 
> In the past I've sent certain people with nice impressive builds on kotex PMs asking them questions about their builds or where they got stuff done or whatever question I've had and the a$$holes never even bothered replying. What kind of sh!t is that? Like they're too all high and might to answer some fuhking question. Puhlease..... LOL
> 
> So yeah, my comments were directed towards those people who will remain nameless. :laugh:


dont count me in that boat!!!  :laugh:

i dont care if i have butted heads with people on here or not, i NEVER decline to divulge what i got and what it consists of.... nor who did it, either.

both of you two guys included. i may hate on the MK4-Tards, but i have just cause to do so.....


EDIT: damnit, there i went again, postin where i shouldnt under what i shouldnt be posting LOL.

looks good, keep up the good work. and i, too, run triple groove valves, to well into 600 aWHP range, FWIW. they'll be fine.


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm guessing you picked up the head for $140 from a friend or just managed to find a sale by being in the right place at the right time?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Did you call Swain Tech about their lead time? It may be less w/ the slow economy.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

FTMFW said:


> I'm guessing you picked up the head for $140 from a friend or just managed to find a sale by being in the right place at the right time?


Man it was one of those crazy things... Some guy on here had an AEB with bent valves disassembled for $300... People laughed at the guy. I said fuhk-it and offered him $140 (or maybe it was $150+$30 shipping) and the guy went to check shipping and said yeah. Sent it to me with no problems. He had bought it two years earlier because he wanted to swap it onto his scirocoo or sumtin. I just got real lucky... For once...


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

screwball said:


> Did you call Swain Tech about their lead time? It may be less w/ the slow economy.


I'm gonna call them today and see what they say....


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

ghost of speeding-g60 said:


> dont count me in that boat!!!  :laugh:
> 
> i dont care if i have butted heads with people on here or not, i NEVER decline to divulge what i got and what it consists of.... nor who did it, either.
> 
> ...


LOL, not you ... You share pretty much everything you know if someone ask and even when they don't because, at least it seems to me like, you're in this for competitive fun and whatever else, versus some people that are too serious about competition and in some of those cases I understand because some of those guys are vendors/shops running a business and their competitive advantage and source of revenues/income depends on trade secrets and what not... 

Some guy about two years ago when I first started putting ideas together for my build. I asked him about his AEB head and how much it cost him to put it together more or less.... The guy never even responded. There are a few others over the years too but that one stood out most LOL... Anyway


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Okay, so I spoke with Bonnie at Swaintech..... She says the turn around time for exhaust parts is 2.5 weeks. She also said coating used parts isn't a problem because they do it all the time. 

I guess the 2.5 week turnaround must be the process that takes so long. I'm definitely going to have to wait until I get it coated. Maybe some time next year when I go on vacation for two weeks or something. Or maybe someone can lend me a pagparts mani while I get everything coated LOL. I'll figure it out.

So what I'm gonna do for now is get DEI's titanium exhaust wrap for the downpipe and manifold since I can get it pretty cheap locally, get a turbo blanket on flea-bay, and call it a day until I get everything coated.


----------



## mannythechamp (Oct 21, 2009)

hope to hear it soon especially with the arrival of these parts today 

what size inlet and outlet are on your core ?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

mannythechamp said:


> hope to hear it soon especially with the arrival of these parts today
> 
> what size inlet and outlet are on your core ?


Thanks Manny :thumbup:

The core size is 600mm x 300mm x 76mm (24" x 12" x 3")

So the inlet and outlet are probably 2.5" or maybe 2.75", but I'm not certain. The outlet on my compressor is 2.5" I believe so the 2.5" inlet and outlet on mt core should be good. I don't see any reason to have anything bigger. But if I'm wrong I'm sure someone will step in and correct me. :laugh:


----------



## J_Bone (Apr 11, 2009)

What kind of motor mounts are you running, are you planning on using a 2 step, planning on any tranny work?:thumbup:


----------



## mannythechamp (Oct 21, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> Thanks Manny :thumbup:
> 
> The core size is 600mm x 300mm x 76mm (24" x 12" x 3")
> 
> So the inlet and outlet are probably 2.5" or maybe 2.75", but I'm not certain. The outlet on my compressor is 2.5" I believe so the 2.5" inlet and outlet on mt core should be good. I don't see any reason to have anything bigger. But if I'm wrong I'm sure someone will step in and correct me. :laugh:



its kinda like my core except my inlet and outlet diameters are 3 inches and it ooks like reducers in the pics so i wanted to know what size piping yu ran on yur stock turbo and where yu got it .. btw are yu keeping yur stock clutch ? ?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

J_Bone said:


> What kind of motor mounts are you running, are you planning on using a 2 step, planning on any tranny work?:thumbup:


OEM motor mounts right now. Will be getting VF mounts as soon as I can unless something better comes around by then. I just really like the simplicity of their mounts. I'm leaning towards getting Eurodyne's Maestro suite which IIRC has 2 step built in. I don't want to get a WOT box and hack up my wiring harness for the coils. The only "tranny work" I'm going to be getting is a twin disk set-up. These 02Ms are pretty strong. :thumbup: What do you have on your set-up. I read your sig and spoke with Luis briefyly about it.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

mannythechamp said:


> its kinda like my core except my inlet and outlet diameters are 3 inches and it ooks like reducers in the pics so i wanted to know what size piping yu ran on yur stock turbo and where yu got it .. btw are yu keeping yur stock clutch ? ?


You know what, now that you mention that I believe the inlets are 3" too because I also have reducers for my 2.5" pipes. I bought the pipes off Ryan w the Blue Lagoon BT GLI. He had the audi tt 225 intake manifold set-up also before he got the SEM manifold and he was selling his intercooler, piping, intake mani.... I needed the pipes so I bought those off of him. I will be running 2.5" piping again with the new pipes and selling the old ones. As far as the clutch goes I will be keeping it until it starts taking a dump. In the meantime I need to save for a twin disk set-up.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Manifold update...

Manifold is all tacked up and ready for welding


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Maestro definitely has the 2step built in.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

screwball said:


> Maestro definitely has the 2step built in.


There we go..... No need for a WOT box.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Manifold update...
> 
> Manifold is all tacked up and ready for welding


I guess you never planned on ceramic coating the mani right?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I guess you never planned on ceramic coating the mani right?


Still have the option to do so. Called up swain tech they said they coat used items all the time no problem.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

More manifold pics with turbo and wastegate


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

schwartzmagic said:


> More manifold pics with turbo and wastegate


damn my cell phone has bigger screen than that.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

newto20v said:


> damn my cell phone has bigger screen than that.


lolz


----------



## kedbmx (Oct 21, 2010)

whats up guys im karey from inspired engineering. here are some better pics of the mani. ill post more pics as i build the rest of the stuff.


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

The manifold came out great! Looks like I might have to get Kerry to fab up a stock turbo tubular manifold for my car.


----------



## Sour Diesal GTI (Sep 5, 2009)

S.E.A.N. said:


> The manifold came out great! Looks like I might have to get Kerry to fab up a stock turbo tubular manifold for my car.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

kedbmx said:


> whats up guys im karey from inspired engineering. here are some better pics of the mani. ill post more pics as i build the rest of the stuff.


 
Holy SH!T Karey!!!! I just saw the rest of these pics through my phone because my job blocks where ever they're hosted. HOLY SH!T is that thing BAD ASS!!!!


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Bumpage for sideburns McGee and Karey doin werk!


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

V-band work looks sick.


----------



## mannythechamp (Oct 21, 2009)

looking incredible :thumbup: that mani looks great :thumbup: 

watching opcorn:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Awesome manifold, gotta love the "pit of snakes" look, I'm really sick of top-mounts...


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I love my ebay core! BTW Garrett has since moved to China if you weren't already aware
> 
> My next turbocharger will be a precision.



please post your timing/timing retard and IAT logs and they are invalid if you are running less than 15 psi


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

karey you have a PM. that mani is SEX


----------



## kedbmx (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. 



S.E.A.N. said:


> The manifold came out great! Looks like I might have to get Kerry to fab up a stock turbo tubular manifold for my car.


Just let me know when ur ready sean. Haven't heard from u in a while. Hows everything?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Manifold update...
> 
> Manifold is all tacked up and ready for welding





schwartzmagic said:


> More manifold pics with turbo and wastegate





newto20v said:


> damn my cell phone has bigger screen than that.


lol, now I know what everyone here was saying, and in other threads, about the pics being tiny. I hosted them on some free pic hosting site. They looked okay when I posted them but now that I look at them from home I realized they're tiny lol...

Sorry guys. Oh and yeah Karey does some sick work.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

l88m22vette said:


> Awesome manifold, gotta love the "pit of snakes" look, I'm really sick of top-mounts...


Yup... I had asked a few other companies on here to make a bottom mount manifold and one of them was like "well, we just got the car off the lift and put together so we're not gonna make one. Buy a top mount." Others weren't as enthusiastic or wanted an arm, leg, torso and my first born. I was like :screwy: WTF? The bottom mount, IMO, looks so much better and the set-up is more inline with the OEM design than a top mount. I mean, the turbo is so nice its a shame not to see it but at the same time I prefer function over form and running intercooler pipes over the top of the engine wasn't in my list of wants.


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

schwartzmagic said:


> Yup... I had asked a few other companies on here to make a bottom mount manifold and one of them was like "well, we just got the car off the lift and put together so we're not gonna make one. Buy a top mount." Others weren't as enthusiastic or wanted an arm, leg, torso and my first born. I was like :screwy: WTF? The bottom mount, IMO, looks so much better and the set-up is more inline with the OEM design than a top mount. *I mean, the turbo is so nice its a shame not to see it* but at the same time I prefer function over form and running intercooler pipes over the top of the engine wasn't in my list of wants.


True, but the mani has all those sexy curves. :laugh: :thumbup: Sick build dude.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

AllofurVWRbelong2me said:


> True, but the mani has all those sexy curves. :laugh: :thumbup: Sick build dude.


Thank you sir! :thumbup:

Its been a long road full of blood, sweat, tears, swearing, grief and patience from the wife, patience, patience and more patience. In the end though it will all be worth it....


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

when do you think this might be getting to a dyno? same type setup as me except for the cams. 
im anxious to see where you see spool. and the power you make. software?

still on stock bore and stroke..correct?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

derekb727 said:


> when do you think this might be getting to a dyno? same type setup as me except for the cams.
> im anxious to see where you see spool. and the power you make. software?
> 
> still on stock bore and stroke..correct?


Some time early (1st qtr) next year... I need to get the tune and a few other little knick knacks taken care of before I dyno. I wouldn't want to disappoint everyone now would I.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

what do you have for options for software? i need to see some big number, lol. dont let me sown


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

kedbmx said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Just let me know when ur ready sean. Haven't heard from u in a while. Hows everything?


No problem, I'll come by one of these days so we can set something up. Everyting cool can't complain I see you're getting better with your Fab work keep it up


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

derekb727 said:


> what do you have for options for software? i need to see some big number, lol. dont let me sown


Waiting to finish the build, address all the little pending items then will speak with software guys to figure out what they can do for me. Uni seems to be slacking lately on getting people decent files and I haven't seen any daily cars with Eurodyne files making big numbers... There aren't really any other options. Although Karey might be able to tweak the Maestro suite to make big numbers. We'll see...


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

schwartzmagic said:


> Waiting to finish the build, address all the little pending items then will speak with software guys to figure out what they can do for me. Uni seems to be slacking lately on getting people decent files and I haven't seen any daily cars with Eurodyne files making big numbers... There aren't really any other options. Although Karey might be able to tweak the Maestro suite to make big numbers. We'll see...



maybe not a daily car but eurodyne deff makes some BIG BIG numbers 

cant really get any better then the worlds fastest car on a stock ecu

http://www.gtcars.ca/online/volkswagen/81665-worlds-fastest-car-stock-ecu.html

eurodyne ftmfw


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

alextjoe said:


> maybe not a daily car but eurodyne deff makes some BIG BIG numbers
> 
> cant really get any better then the worlds fastest car on a stock ecu
> 
> ...


Thats the old car... He has a new one (mk4)... I'm well aware of most of the Eurodyne tuned track cars making big numbers. I want to see some daily cars making 550+....


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

LugTronic 

worth checking out. more than the standard flash


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

derekb727 said:


> LugTronic
> 
> worth checking out. more than the standard flash


Yeah I already corresponded with Kevin and he suggested Eurodyne... I guess he only really tunes race/track cars.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Yeah I already corresponded with Kevin and he suggested Eurodyne... I guess he only really tunes race/track cars.


I don't think you really understand the versatility that Maestro offers. Maybe you should do a little more research. There are people on base 630cc files making over 400hp depending on the size of the turbocharger.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I don't think you really understand the versatility that Maestro offers. Maybe you should do a little more research. There are people on base 630cc files making over 400hp depending on the size of the turbocharger.


I do actually. I was the one that suggested to Luis to look into it. I just haven't seen many daily driven cars, if any, making big 500-550+ on Eurodyne. There are countless cars out there running on the Uni 630 tune making 400+ to the wheels on pump with a 3071R or 30R... I'm also well aware that I can make that same amount of power on Eurodyne with the same injectors on pump with my turbo... But I want more. I want at least 450-475 to the wheels on pump and over 550 on race fuel. If Chris Tapp tells me what I need to get there using his software then great. I already know I need an intake mani and cams. I'll be getting those some time next year, prolly summer. I still want at the minimum 450 on pump... When I'm boosting 30-35psi I want 550+.... Lets see what happens when I get there.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> I do actually. I was the one that suggested to Luis to look into it. I just haven't seen many daily driven cars, if any, making big 500-550+ on Eurodyne. There are countless cars out there running on the Uni 630 tune making 400+ to the wheels on pump with a 3071R or 30R... I'm also well aware that I can make that same amount of power on Eurodyne with the same injectors on pump with my turbo... But I want more. I want at least 450-475 to the wheels on pump and over 550 on race fuel. If Chris Tapp tells me what I need to get there using his software then great. I already know I need an intake mani and cams. I'll be getting those some time next year, prolly summer. I still want at the minimum 450 on pump... When I'm boosting 30-35psi I want 550+.... Lets see what happens when I get there.


You need to learn how to data log and tune with the software. Maestro is plug and play for the most part. If you want to extract bigger numbers from it based on additional hardware configurations like a larger intake manifold and throttle body then you can install those parts later, data log with them, adjust your fuel trims, ignition timing, etc to make more power. The same changes that you can make with standalone you can make with maestro. Uni might make more power out of the box but it wont be by much, plus you cant change alter any variables with Uni. Maestro is basically endless when it comes to creating the perfect tune for your particular motor.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> You need to learn how to data log and tune with the software. Maestro is plug and play for the most part. If you want to extract bigger numbers from it based on additional hardware configurations like a larger intake manifold and throttle body then you can install those parts later, data log with them, adjust your fuel trims, ignition timing, etc to make more power. The same changes that you can make with standalone you can make with maestro. Uni might make more power out of the box but it wont be by much, plus you cant change alter any variables with Uni. Maestro is basically endless when it comes to creating the perfect tune for your particular motor.


I know dude... I looked at the site where they have the tutorials and saw a lot of things you could change, the 3D maps, etc etc etc... As Luis how long ago I was telling him about the maestro suite. I know its good stuff and I'm probably going to get it. But when you say Uni isn't adjustable you're half right... You can adjust fuel trims and timing, as you know, to a certain extent via Unisettings.


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

i dont see why you couldnt make any amount of power you desire using eurodyne..

they can get you started with a custom base map for your set up and then just tune as needed to run well....

i dont see whats the difference if you running 400whp or 600whp you just need to change the file and setting and adjust until you have it running mint...

you dont have any other software out there that has great tuning capability with your own laptop then eurodyne..


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

Subscribed!! Nice looking build. Can't wait for the final. This is inspiring me to take more pics of my BT build and maybe make a thread. So you rebuilt the block in frame? Is it easy to access that way? Any disadvantages to in frame rebuild?


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

VDubDubber said:


> Subscribed!! Nice looking build. Can't wait for the final. This is inspiring me to take more pics of my BT build and maybe make a thread. So you rebuilt the block in frame? Is it easy to access that way? Any disadvantages to in frame rebuild?


post up a thread! maybe you can help us all out and give others some ideas. 

and disadvantage would be the lack of a clean work place. and i imagine it hard to work all bent over and on your back,

the con is you dont have to pull the motor. saves you 2 hours removal and 3 hours install so 5 hours total.

only thing you can do if you dont have an engine lift. (makes it really hard to get it out if you dont, possible though)


to me, i would jus pull it. makes things way easier and safer when installing. less room for a mishap with it being out.

on a side note, i meant to ask how you honed the cylinders with the block in the car?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Making adjustments in lemmiwinks/unitune is terribly rudimentary compared to Maestro. 

I wouldn't say Maestro can do everything standalone can because there are instances where you can't edit every map that may pertain to your needs, but it's certainly very comprehensive right out of the box.


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

looks like some great work, and great info. :beer: cars going to be insane man


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

schwartzmagic said:


> LOL, eventually. Those Ebay intercoolers aren't as bad as everyone makes them out to be. As a matter of fact I should dyno with it and then switch it out for a Precision/Garrett core just to show everyone it doesn't make much of a difference.


you'd be surprised.. not on a 1.8t but an evo. STM did a test between a stock VIII intercooler and a buschur race core( garrett 1000 core), picked up 40whp/80tq on a STOCK turbo.

back when i had my 30r 1.8t i had a chinsy spearco/ebay junker on it. IAT's were through the roof. now with my evo, i've got a legit core, buchur race like i said, is a 1000 core.



formerly silveratljetta said:


> I love my ebay core! BTW Garrett has since moved to China if you weren't already aware
> 
> My next turbocharger will be a precision.


Buschur did testing of intercooler cores and the big ebay ones sucked dick compared to the true garrett cores.


heres a good read
http://forums.evolutionm.net/evo-en...-testing-pros-buschur-racing-facts-truth.html


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

tdipower4me said:


> you'd be surprised.. not on a 1.8t but an evo. STM did a test between a stock VIII intercooler and a buschur race core( garrett 1000 core), picked up 40whp/80tq on a STOCK turbo.
> 
> back when i had my 30r 1.8t i had a chinsy spearco/ebay junker on it. IAT's were through the roof. now with my evo, i've got a legit core, buchur race like i said, is a 1000 core.
> 
> ...


I read it. Good info. Still would like to see the differences in design that make it "perform better". Intercooler is just a heat sink. There are only so many ways you can design it. If you create more flow restrictions then you should be getting a larger pressure drop b/c you are "trapping" the air in the core longer by making it navigate through a longer or more obstructed path to get to the throttle body. I think the reason you are seeing 40whp difference on this guys car is because he is boosting 40psi. A larger pressure drop is not going to make as much of a difference with that much boost. Garretts may be more restrictive which would create a larger pressure drop, but they cool a little better as a result. Take it for what you will but I would bet my car title that if you slap a garrett core to a 300 whp 1.8t only pushing 15-20 psi you won't be seeing 40whp gains on the dyno. Take it for what you will but thats my ****ty analysis.


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I read it. Good info. Still would like to see the differences in design that make it "perform better". Intercooler is just a heat sink. There are only so many ways you can design it. If you create more flow restrictions then you should be getting a larger pressure drop b/c you are "trapping" the air in the core longer by making it navigate through a longer or more obstructed path to get to the throttle body. I think the reason you are seeing 40whp difference on this guys car is because he is boosting 40psi. A larger pressure drop is not going to make as much of a difference with that much boost. Garretts may be more restrictive which would create a larger pressure drop, but they cool a little better as a result. Take it for what you will but I would bet my car title that if you slap a garrett core to a 300 whp 1.8t only pushing 15-20 psi you won't be seeing 40whp gains on the dyno. Take it for what you will but thats my ****ty analysis.


30psi and tapering to the low 20s, not 40psi. i guess i see where your coming from. with my old 30r 1.8t on 15pso or 24psi, iat's were going through the roof, i'd have to sift through my old posts to find the logs.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

on my old computer i have the logs from my ebay intercooler. 25ish psi and +60*Celsius IAT. i will never use an ebay core again or recommend one to anyone runnin over 20 psi on any bt setup. 

they are just completely inefficient once you get flowing alot of air through them. 

there is no getting around it, put an ebay core on a 1.8t with a 30r running 25psi and put say a garett 600 core and there will be a huge difference. maybe now 40 whp. but you will be seeing cooler iat's so then you can advance timing and make 40+hp. id put my title on that. my .02


----------



## RoloGTI (Sep 7, 2008)

schwartzmagic said:


> I know dude... I looked at the site where they have the tutorials and saw a lot of things you could change, the 3D maps, etc etc etc... As Luis how long ago I was telling him about the maestro suite. I know its good stuff and I'm probably going to get it. But when you say Uni isn't adjustable you're half right... You can adjust fuel trims and timing, as you know, to a certain extent via Unisettings.


 WOW!!!!....great build up!!!...congrats!!!.. 

Right now I'm building the poor poor poor brother of yours... 

Right now have a huge problem...Uni 630 or Eurodyne with Maestro...my big problem...I should tune it... can you tell me your experience with it?, or what you think about it?..I don't want to mess your thread with my questions or discussions or whatever.. 

Rolo


----------



## GarageSpec (Oct 11, 2010)

rad build man. Its the only Jetta Ive ever liked.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

alextjoe said:


> i dont see why you couldnt make any amount of power you desire using eurodyne..
> 
> they can get you started with a custom base map for your set up and then just tune as needed to run well....
> 
> ...


 Yeah I know... I just want to see some more daily cars making the power levels I want on Eurodyne is all...



VDubDubber said:


> Subscribed!! Nice looking build. Can't wait for the final. This is inspiring me to take more pics of my BT build and maybe make a thread. So you rebuilt the block in frame? Is it easy to access that way? Any disadvantages to in frame rebuild?


 Thanks, me too... I've been waiting a long time for it to be finished. Definitely take pics and post up a thread. Yes the block was left in the car. I was easy for us. The only disadvantage I saw was not being able to re-spray the block and clean/degrease the transmission so everything looked all nice and clean.



derekb727 said:


> and disadvantage would be the lack of a clean work place. and i imagine it hard to work all bent over and on your back,
> 
> the con is you dont have to pull the motor. saves you 2 hours removal and 3 hours install so 5 hours total.
> 
> ...


 Clean workspace was there... There was two of us working on the car during the build so there was not bending over breaking of backs. My friend Luis used to have his own shop and works at a dealer now as a tech. he's really really fast at working so we didn't spend too much time hunched over or anything. No need to really pull the motor unless you want or have to. If you don't have a lift and want to pull the motor out all you have to do if remove the front of the car, unbolt the motor, trans, axle, harnesses and drop the motor/transmission together on a pallet or something and roll it out. Hopefully you understood my brief explanation. We placed rags in the bottom of the cylinders to cover the crank/oil squirters and prevent junk from falling down in there and then sprayed everything down real well with a cleaner they use at the dealer.



screwball said:


> Making adjustments in lemmiwinks/unitune is terribly rudimentary compared to Maestro.
> 
> I wouldn't say Maestro can do everything standalone can because there are instances where you can't edit every map that may pertain to your needs, but it's certainly very comprehensive right out of the box.


 I know... I was just breaking formerly silver's balls... Maestro can do a lot...



SGTphatboy said:


> looks like some great work, and great info. :beer: cars going to be insane man


 Thank you :thumbup:



tdipower4me said:


> you'd be surprised.. not on a 1.8t but an evo. STM did a test between a stock VIII intercooler and a buschur race core( garrett 1000 core), picked up 40whp/80tq on a STOCK turbo.
> 
> back when i had my 30r 1.8t i had a chinsy spearco/ebay junker on it. IAT's were through the roof. now with my evo, i've got a legit core, buchur race like i said, is a 1000 core.
> 
> ...


 The FMIC will be fine for now. It would be fun to do a before and after dyno though.



RoloGTI said:


> WOW!!!!....great build up!!!...congrats!!!..
> 
> Right now I'm building the poor poor poor brother of yours...
> 
> ...


 I would go with Eurodyne if I were you. Uni seems to be overwhelmed and seems to have kicked some of their customers to the curb... At least that what I've seen down here in S FL... There are more than a few people waiting on Uni to send them an updated tune and they've been waiting for months....



GarageSpec said:


> rad build man. Its the only Jetta Ive ever liked.


 Thank you! :beer:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Updated manifold pics... welding completed. 








































































































































Downpipe, dump tube and an intercooler pipe connection are pending. Also, oil feed return is left. After that its topping off fluids, cranking it over without the plugs to prime up the motor and turbo with oil and get the fuel system pressurized and start her up.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

tdipower4me said:


> you'd be surprised.. not on a 1.8t but an evo. STM did a test between a stock VIII intercooler and a buschur race core( garrett 1000 core), picked up 40whp/80tq on a STOCK turbo.
> 
> back when i had my 30r 1.8t i had a chinsy spearco/ebay junker on it. IAT's were through the roof. now with my evo, i've got a legit core, buchur race like i said, is a 1000 core.
> 
> ...





derekb727 said:


> on my old computer i have the logs from my ebay intercooler. 25ish psi and +60*Celsius IAT. i will never use an ebay core again or recommend one to anyone runnin over 20 psi on any bt setup.
> 
> they are just completely inefficient once you get flowing alot of air through them.
> 
> there is no getting around it, put an ebay core on a 1.8t with a 30r running 25psi and put say a garett 600 core and there will be a huge difference. maybe now 40 whp. but you will be seeing cooler iat's so then you can advance timing and make 40+hp. id put my title on that. my .02


 
Was talking to Kerry tonight about the E-bay intercooler vs Garrett cores lol... He laughed.... He told me to tell you all, and this is no lie, he says Tell them I'm making over 850hp in my 240 on an Ebay core lol.....


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

why even consider an ebay intercooler core? we have 10-20k in these motors and risking an ebay intercooler to save what? few hundred? 1k? Get a proven precision core and be done with it the first time.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

derekb727 said:


> on a side note, i meant to ask how you honed the cylinders with the block in the car?


 Just realized I never answered this part of one of your questions.... We removed the head, obviously, the oil pan, rods & pistons, sprayed everything down with brake cleaner. I purchased a flex hone like the one JazzPur uses, lubed it up and the cylinder bores with ATF, put the rags in the bottom to catch any debris and protect the oil squirters, then used a hand drill to run the flex hone up and down a few times to deglaze the cylinder walls, sprayed everything down with brake cleaner again and wiped it down again until clean then lubed it back up with assembly lube.

I hope that answers your question.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

halchka99 said:


> why even consider an ebay intercooler core? we have 10-20k in these motors and risking an ebay intercooler to save what? few hundred? 1k? Get a proven precision core and be done with it the first time.


 It was already on the car. I ran outta money for now, but will eventually get one. Wanna buy me the core money bags?  This is my daily and I need the car back already so I didn't wanna wait another 2 weeks before I could save up another couple hundred to get a better core. Its been down for almost 2 months because we, my friends and I, all have day jobs and families and work on the car a few hours, like 2 or 3, a night. So yeah, does that answer your question???


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

find a used precision 600hp core, it can be had for 300+/- doesnt have to be new as long as its not banged up. i bet between honda-tech and ebay (LOL) you can find a used precision core

your lucky day, check this ou
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PREC...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## mannythechamp (Oct 21, 2009)

^^ pics are looking mighty nice man... 

i can feel your excitement over here... 

shell be running like a monster in no time ... :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

halchka99 said:


> find a used precision 600hp core, it can be had for 300+/- doesnt have to be new as long as its not banged up. i bet between honda-tech and ebay (LOL) you can find a used precision core


 I know man... Its like I said I've just plain ol run outta money for now and need the car back...


----------



## therealdeal (Feb 16, 2007)

looks good!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

mannythechamp said:


> ^^ pics are looking mighty nice man...
> 
> i can feel your excitement over here...
> 
> shell be running like a monster in no time ... :thumbup:





therealdeal said:


> looks good!


 Thanks guys... Means a lot :thumbup:

I might borrow my friends Uni 630 Ecu to dyno and maybe terrorize a few peeps over in Okee LOL....


----------



## mannythechamp (Oct 21, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> Thanks guys... Means a lot :thumbup:
> 
> I might borrow my friends Uni 630 Ecu to dyno and maybe terrorize a few peeps over in Okee LOL....


 looking forward to seeing those numbers !!!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh and I just remembered.... Originally I wanted the .64 AR Vband in/out outlet.... But my bozo friends decided the .82 AR housing is better for more power and got me that housing from the local precision guy. While probably true I'm going to have to wait until I drive around while in boost to really determine whether I can live with the spool... So for now this will be TBA lol.... I also need to update my build specs...


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Thanks guys... Means a lot :thumbup:
> 
> I might borrow my friends Uni 630 Ecu to dyno and maybe terrorize a few peeps over in Okee LOL....


 Not sure how well that will work if you are running 870's.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Not sure how well that will work if you are running 870's.


 It might not dyno the best but Ryan ran the same injector/tune set-up on his old 30R and he parked a GT500 so if I don't syno I can at least go to Okee and have some fun...


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

It'll work, if anything he might be too rich but thats fine, yeilds less power but wont harm the motor


----------



## jettasella (Nov 24, 2004)

Take it ez for the 500-1000 miles flush the oil and THEN run that bish at Okee... don't let the ants in your pants bite your d!ck off...


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

04 GLI Luva said:


> It'll work, if anything he might be too rich but thats fine, yeilds less power but wont harm the motor


 Did you adjust anything in Unisetting when you ran it that way? Or just boost it up to 30psi?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

jettasella said:


> Take it ez for the 500-1000 miles flush the oil and THEN run that bish at Okee... don't let the ants in your pants bite your d!ck off...


 Shaddup baish... Git ur rocco running already


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

just ran like 27-28lbs nothing special


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Shaddup baish... Git ur rocco running already


 He speaky da troof son! 
come correct or stay parked, a sore ego doesnt hurt ur pockets lol


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

04 GLI Luva said:


> He speaky da troof son!
> come correct or stay parked, a sore ego doesnt hurt ur pockets lol


 Yeah!!!! Quit yer yappin and get some MOAR werk done...


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> Oh and I just remembered.... Originally I wanted the .64 AR Vband in/out outlet.... But my bozo friends decided the .82 AR housing is better for more power and got me that housing from the local precision guy. While probably true I'm going to have to wait until I drive around while in boost to really determine whether I can live with the spool... So for now this will be TBA lol.... I also need to update my build specs...





schwartzmagic said:


> Thanks guys... Means a lot :thumbup:
> 
> I might borrow my friends Uni 630 Ecu to dyno and maybe terrorize a few peeps over in Okee LOL....


 You better start saving up for a clutch from now.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

S.E.A.N. said:


> You better start saving up for a clutch from now.


 LOL, i think I'll be okay for a few months. My bud Leo is running T3/T4 57trim on 28psi making over 400 on race gas, stock clutch is holding up so far and he goes to Okee A LOT... I think I'll be okay for my driving/track habits... You gotta remember, I usually only drive my car to work and back M-F, 20 miles roundtrip, and if and when I do go to Okee or the track its few and far between.... So I think I'll be alright. Worse comes to worse and I absolutely need to get a clutch ASAP and I don't have the money to get the twin disk right away I'll figure something out with OEM stuff just to get me around... No sweat.


----------



## J_Bone (Apr 11, 2009)

stock clutch will hold for a long time. I ran a T3/T4 .57 trim @ 22psi for about 8 months on the stock clutch and it never gave a problem.:thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

J_Bone said:


> stock clutch will hold for a long time. I ran a T3/T4 .57 trim @ 22psi for about 8 months on the stock clutch and it never gave a problem.:thumbup:


 and that was on your 5 speed 02J, right? So I should be good for a lil while with the 6 speed 02M since they're supposed to be a lil beefier...

Saw you're head/turbo/etc off the car last night. You officially have my old AWP pistons on your IE rods for a faster install since my rods & pistons were just sitting there. :thumbup:

Make power son and crank up the boost umpkin:


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

J_Bone said:


> stock clutch will hold for a long time. I ran a T3/T4 .57 trim @ 22psi for about 8 months on the stock clutch and it never gave a problem.:thumbup:


 My racing habits wouldn't allow my stock clutch to last.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

So, an update... 

Tuesday and Wednesday night we were busy working, mainly Karey & Luis, putting the car back together. 

Tuesday the downpipe was finished, BOV was welded to existing intercooler piping, piping and intercooler were installed, tubular manifold was bolted down, turbo was v-banded on the mani, all the exhaust stuff was bolted up, turbo oil and feed lines were installed and tightened and we cranked the motor over to prime it. We then connected the coil packs, cranked it over and it started up right away on the first crank..... :laugh:

Wednesday they finished all the little odds and ends, vaccum lines, capping off some coolant nipples not being used and fabricated the last connecting intercooler pipe. I took some pics and a video of the first crank and start and will be posting everything tonight.

Car is driving well and boost is kept to a conservative 10psi (wastegate spring) until the 830cc injectors are installed and ecu is reflashed with Eurodyne's Maestro 830cc tune.

umpkin:


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

Good to hear Virtario, can't wait to see the videos.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Oh and I just remembered.... Originally I wanted the .64 AR Vband in/out outlet.... But my bozo friends decided the .82 AR housing is better for more power and got me that housing from the local precision guy. While probably true I'm going to have to wait until I drive around while in boost to really determine whether I can live with the spool... So for now this will be TBA lol.... I also need to update my build specs...


 With that .82 AR you wont be hitting full boost until 2000 rpm after me which could be good or bad.


----------



## marauder228vw (Jul 2, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> So, an update...
> 
> Tuesday and Wednesday night we were busy working, mainly Karey & Luis, putting the car back together.
> 
> ...


 Enpingao acere. Now you must live your life a quarter mile at a time umpkin:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

S.E.A.N. said:


> Good to hear *Viriato*, can't wait to see the videos.


 FYP! Thanks :thumbup:



formerly silveratljetta said:


> With that .82 AR you wont be hitting full boost until 2000 rpm after me which could be good or bad.


 :wave: I dunno man...

I'm seeing positive boost before 3K RPM... Car should be in full boost by 4K, 4.5K max... Plus I'll have another 4K of powerband available and making 4-500whp while you're gonna be shifting... :facepalm:





marauder228vw said:


> Enpingao acere. Now you must live your life a quarter mile at a time umpkin:


 :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

pics were updated....


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Video added


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

G'ah! I can't hear it. Someone broke off their ear phone plug in the jack on the computer and now the CPU thinks there's always headphones hooked up. This is why we don't have nice things in the military!


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Video added


 

Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

Will have to read this when I get back from work. 


Very nice build. :beer:


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

you kept the vvt tensionner?


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

that brake fluid res. cap has been off for while? 

Cool build otherwise.:thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

alextjoe said:


> you kept the vvt tensionner?


Yes we did.....



simon-says said:


> that brake fluid res. cap has been off for while?
> 
> Cool build otherwise.:thumbup:


It was off for a day or two... Brake/clutch lines were flushed out with new fluid. :thumbup:


----------



## PASTELAZO1 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Parkio*

ESO ESTA PARKIAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## PASTELAZO1 (Jun 4, 2010)

*LOL*

WHO BUILD T LUIS :laugh::laugh: THAT **** IS PARKED


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

DK_GTI_racer said:


> Looking good :thumbup:


Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

PASTELAZO1 said:


> ESO ESTA PARKIAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:laugh::laugh::laugh:





PASTELAZO1 said:


> WHO BUILD T LUIS :laugh::laugh: THAT **** IS PARKED


Come mierda!!! LOL, lo bueno es que casi ninguno de las gente aqui saben lo que estamos diciendo...

Luis built yours too.... But at least I helped with mine :laugh:


----------



## PASTELAZO1 (Jun 4, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh: OLLE I NEED HELP I WANT TO POST THE CAR FOR SALE .......NO SE COMO POST IT HERE ....


----------



## marauder228vw (Jul 2, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> Come mierda!!! LOL, lo bueno es que casi ninguno de las gente aqui saben lo que estamos diciendo...
> 
> Luis built yours too.... But at least I helped with mine :laugh:


Estas jodido poque yo tengo un translator lol :laugh:


----------



## PASTELAZO1 (Jun 4, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: LOL


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

...ño! Se ve bien. Good luck guys.


----------



## J_Bone (Apr 11, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> Come mierda!!! LOL, lo bueno es que casi ninguno de las gente aqui saben lo que estamos diciendo...



oh yes we do  GOOGLE Translator

you wouldn't happen to know if my motor is put back together yet would you?


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

I have been told it looks like a very clean setup in person. So well done cant wait to see it.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

vwsparky said:


> I have been told it looks like a very clean setup in person. So well done cant wait to see it.


Thanks Sparky!!! Yeah I can't wait to show you. Hopefully by the time you look at it I'll have my catch can installed and my valve cover finish done.


----------



## mannythechamp (Oct 21, 2009)

looks good vid


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

mannythechamp said:


> looks good vid


:thumbup:


----------



## ghost of speeding-g60 (Oct 16, 2010)

thanks for the support in the TCL 

keep on it. you will enjoy it when you are done.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

kedbmx said:


> whats up guys im karey from inspired engineering. here are some better pics of the mani. ill post more pics as i build the rest of the stuff



Any chance of getting more of the bottom-mount manifolds made? I'd love one :wave:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

l88m22vette said:


> Any chance of getting more of the bottom-mount manifolds made? I'd love one :wave:


The one he made for my car was a one off... He didn't get a chance to make a jog for it... But I think for your car he'd need to have a tt quattro around to make one. Him and I were talking about this the other night. We're gonna see if we can get someone local with a tt quattro wanting to go tubular BT to come around and get one mocked up. 

I know there is a demand for bottom mount manifolds, especially for the tt quattro guys, despite what some of the vendors think. I don't know why they think they can dictate what the market wants. It's more like they dictate what they want the market to want. That's not the way the market functions. This is the reason why there is always a niche some other company can fill by making items like this. Not everyone wants a cast bottom mount manifold or a mini-me manifold. While those are both great products and make plenty of power I decided to go a different route. :thumbup:

I'll talk to Karey this week and see if we can find a guinea pig for you :vampire:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> The one he made for my car was a one off... He didn't get a chance to make a jog for it... But I think for your car he'd need to have a tt quattro around to make one. Him and I were talking about this the other night. We're gonna see if we can get someone local with a tt quattro wanting to go tubular BT to come around and get one mocked up.
> 
> I know there is a demand for bottom mount manifolds, especially for the tt quattro guys, despite what some of the vendors think. I don't know why they think they can dictate what the market wants. It's more like they dictate what they want the market to want. That's not the way the market functions. This is the reason why there is always a niche some other company can fill by making items like this. Not everyone wants a cast bottom mount manifold or a mini-me manifold. While those are both great products and make plenty of power I decided to go a different route. :thumbup:
> 
> I'll talk to Karey this week and see if we can find a guinea pig for you :vampire:


The only current solution is a pagparts bottom mount v-band manifold, but its a cast mani. It still flows like a beast, it just wont have the "bling" factor or all the benefits of a full tubular.


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Schwartzmagic.

Very nice build and tread :thumbup:

When do you see full boost with this turbo?

Have a great day.

Best regards from
Jacob


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

schwartzmagic said:


> The one he made for my car was a one off... He didn't get a chance to make a jog for it... But I think for your car he'd need to have a tt quattro around to make one. Him and I were talking about this the other night. We're gonna see if we can get someone local with a tt quattro wanting to go tubular BT to come around and get one mocked up.
> 
> I know there is a demand for bottom mount manifolds, especially for the tt quattro guys, despite what some of the vendors think. I don't know why they think they can dictate what the market wants. It's more like they dictate what they want the market to want. That's not the way the market functions. This is the reason why there is always a niche some other company can fill by making items like this. Not everyone wants a cast bottom mount manifold or a mini-me manifold. While those are both great products and make plenty of power I decided to go a different route. :thumbup:
> 
> I'll talk to Karey this week and see if we can find a guinea pig for you :vampire:


why would people want bottom mount over top mount on a BT on a TT/Haldex car?
what are there reasonings?

Pagparts make a decent cast bottom mount, but believe me access for downpipe when using bottom mount and clearance to transfer case makes it more difficult an install than top mount.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

JVK said:


> Hi Schwartzmagic.
> 
> Very nice build and tread :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm still not "tuned" but am running boost off of the wastegate. The wastegate spring is a 10psi spring. I see the 10psi anywhere from 4400-4600RPM depending on load/gear.



badger5 said:


> why would people want bottom mount over top mount on a BT on a TT/Haldex car?
> what are there reasonings?
> 
> Pagparts make a decent cast bottom mount, but believe me access for downpipe when using bottom mount and clearance to transfer case makes it more difficult an install than top mount.


Other than having a clean looking engine bay I can't think of any reason. I can imagine it must be a PITA to install a bottom mount turbo on a ttq with the little space left in there. But it makes for a really clean install.


----------



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

I wonder what a billet 5857 ceramic ball bearing with a T3 .48 exhaust housing would spool like and what power it would have on a 1.8L,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

badger5 said:


> why would people want bottom mount over top mount on a BT on a TT/Haldex car?
> what are there reasonings?
> 
> Pagparts make a decent cast bottom mount, but believe me access for downpipe when using bottom mount and clearance to transfer case makes it more difficult an install than top mount.


I have the vbanded kits avail for the haldex equipped vehicles and fitment and installation isnt too bad. I guess when you're RHD, however, its a bit different. On LHD cars, the turbo inlet is facing the passenger side so you have major access to lines and such. Its easier for top mount, but I really hate having lines and manifold runner spaghetti down there. Both setups have their challenges on a haldex car, but as far as a daily driver is concerned, I would opt for the bottom mount and this is how I constructed the kits for a more oem approach (shorter lines that clear things easily, heat not disturbing the engine bay). The downpipe on my bottom mount kits, if you remove the inlet pipe is mere seconds away from being uninstalled as its only a vband clamp up top and bottom. A cordless impact driver and an 11mm away...

One of the major points is that you'll not have to service things too often. I have local setups going on 2+yrs and the turbo hasnt been touched (no gaskets to burn or bolts to back off. Only reason would be to either service the turbo or upgrade)










Throw a coupler and the cover back on and you'll never really know...


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

I would kill to see some videos!!!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

silvermannn said:


> I would kill to see some videos!!!


 lol, videos of what? My car driving? In car or out? I have a friend that can lend me a GoPro camera.


----------



## Dan[FN]5857 (Oct 12, 2010)

schwartzmagic said:


> lol, videos of what? My car driving? In car or out? I have a friend that can lend me a GoPro camera.


 GoPro FTW! I wanna see this thing rip  

I only have one ****ty vid, at 27 psi  and it was on my base 630 file from Tapp... and I'm running 80# Siemens injectors... fail


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Dan[FN]5857 said:


> GoPro FTW! I wanna see this thing rip
> 
> I only have one ****ty vid, at 27 psi  and it was on my base 630 file from Tapp... and I'm running 80# Siemens injectors... fail


 28psi on this thing felt insane lol.... even 24psi does lol... I'm still on my stock clutch so I gotta take it easy, but lemme see if I can get this dude to lend me his camera. :thumbup:


----------



## Dan[FN]5857 (Oct 12, 2010)

schwartzmagic said:


> 28psi on this thing felt insane lol.... even 24psi does lol... I'm still on my stock clutch so I gotta take it easy, but lemme see if I can get this dude to lend me his camera. :thumbup:


 stock clutch? lol nice. 


I have a FX850SS, I seriously doubt anything that massive would be necessary for a fwd car :laugh:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Dan[FN]5857 said:


> stock clutch? lol nice.
> 
> 
> I have a FX850SS, I seriously doubt anything that massive would be necessary for a fwd car :laugh:


 Ya, nice especially since the car has 85K on it lol..... These O2Ms and their pressure plate/clutches are some amazing work for OEM stuff.... I don't know why anyone bothers with anything else.


----------



## Dan[FN]5857 (Oct 12, 2010)

agreed.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

How's the spool on the 1.8? 

I'm building a ~10:1 PL based 16v (1915cc) that I'm going to run the 5857 on. Orginally I planned on going with the vband .64AR. Trying to decide if the .82 would be better/worse for my app. Target is ~400whp in an MK1. 

Fully built BV stg-4 SCCH head from Jarrod. Flushed guides and all. Going to run TT276's for cams I think. Should spin 8500+. 

Setup looks great! Love the mani!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Fast929 said:


> How's the spool on the 1.8?
> 
> I'm building a ~10:1 PL based 16v (1915cc) that I'm going to run the 5857 on. Orginally I planned on going with the vband .64AR. Trying to decide if the .82 would be better/worse for my app. Target is ~400whp in an MK1.
> 
> ...


 The spool isn't too bad. I see full boost between 4500 - 5K, sometimes like this morning when it was cold and I was in 5th under full load I saw it at 4500, but with hot weather (80*) and 4th gear pulls I'm seeing it closer to 5K. The ,64 vband will suposedly reduce it by couple hundred RPM, also a log mani helps too. I think if your target is 400whp then you may want to consider a log mani and the .64AR. .82 is just gonna move the power band up a little and delay it by a second or two lol. 

Talk to TT about your plans for that cam, I'm not an expert but you may want to talk to them and see which cam they recommend since you're gonna be on boost. 

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

schwartzmagic said:


> The spool isn't too bad. I see full boost between 4500 - 5K, sometimes like this morning when it was cold and I was in 5th under full load I saw it at 4500, but with hot weather (80*) and 4th gear pulls I'm seeing it closer to 5K. The ,64 vband will suposedly reduce it by couple hundred RPM, also a log mani helps too. I think if your target is 400whp then you may want to consider a log mani and the .64AR. .82 is just gonna move the power band up a little and delay it by a second or two lol.
> 
> Talk to TT about your plans for that cam, I'm not an expert but you may want to talk to them and see which cam they recommend since you're gonna be on boost.
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:


 I'm going a different route than most.  

My motor buils is/was a race NA build originally. The target was 220whp NA on a 1.9L 16v. I've spent considerable time talking with Jarrod from SCCH as well as Collin. We're talking a mill built to spin 9500. 

Anyway, with my most recent news about my VWMS copies (300's) not working in my head without some more work, I decided to pull the build back and go FI. My motors built soley for increase VE in every aspect. In talking with some big power 16v guys (700whp) they are running 268's or 268/276 splits with some overlap INCREASED. Found some more power. So being the 268's and 276's are real close, I'm going to try the 276's and mess with overlap some and see what we get. It will also help with my dynamic compression values and hopefully with the increased static, help with turbo spool. 


For me, in an mk1 where traction is seriously limited anyway, I'm looking to smoothly bring boost in with the goal of limiting the torque spike some. Not running slicks so can't get it to the ground anyway, might as well leverage what I've got. 

With my motor being 10:1, race head on solids, equal length mani, big cams, 3" exhaust, custom intake w/ITB's, my mill should spool earlier than a lot of setups. My goal is to the most power I can with the least boost required. My target is 400whp @ 20psi on water/meth. 

I just want to make sure the .64AR housing isn't going to choke the motor up top. :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

From what I understand, and feel from the butt dyno, these turbos don't really wake up until higher 20s psi.... but also from what I've seen on this and different forums, people with similar sized or the same turbo easily make around 400whp in the low 20s. 

I can't wait to dyno


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

No dyno yet guys.... 

Been busy

However, a friend of mine is selling his Unitronic 630cc (de-immobilized) AWP ECU and 630cc injectors fro $650 OBO shipped. Will also include a Wlabro 255 inline fuel pump (good for 500hp) for an extra $100.

Lemme know if anyone is interested. :thumbup:


----------



## golf-2000-2l (Jan 20, 2010)

opcorn: watching this!


----------



## KA045GLI (Apr 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I have the vbanded kits avail for the haldex equipped vehicles and fitment and installation isnt too bad. I guess when you're RHD, however, its a bit different. On LHD cars, the turbo inlet is facing the passenger side so you have major access to lines and such. Its easier for top mount, but I really hate having lines and manifold runner spaghetti down there. Both setups have their challenges on a haldex car, but as far as a daily driver is concerned, I would opt for the bottom mount and this is how I constructed the kits for a more oem approach (shorter lines that clear things easily, heat not disturbing the engine bay). The downpipe on my bottom mount kits, if you remove the inlet pipe is mere seconds away from being uninstalled as its only a vband clamp up top and bottom. A cordless impact driver and an 11mm away...
> 
> One of the major points is that you'll not have to service things too often. I have local setups going on 2+yrs and the turbo hasnt been touched (no gaskets to burn or bolts to back off. Only reason would be to either service the turbo or upgrade)
> 
> ...


Nice setup! What have you done to go to that turbo setup? and roughly what did each item cost (if you don't mind me asking)? I'm thinking of going this route at some point...


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

KA045GLI said:


> Nice setup! What have you done to go to that turbo setup? and roughly what did each item cost (if you don't mind me asking)? I'm thinking of going this route at some point...


Are you asking me or Arnold from PagParts? The pics you quoted are one of his kits on an audi tt. My stuff is pictured on the first page of this thread. Not sure who you wanted to ask but if you want to ask me how much I spent let me know and I'll PM you.


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Sub'd. Eyeing that 630cc package.


----------



## KA045GLI (Apr 20, 2010)

schwartzmagic said:


> Are you asking me or Arnold from PagParts? The pics you quoted are one of his kits on an audi tt. My stuff is pictured on the first page of this thread. Not sure who you wanted to ask but if you want to ask me how much I spent let me know and I'll PM you.


schwartzmagic PM me... I didn't realize that those were pics of the TT kit, but I went back and looked at them and that's definitely a TT engine bay. 

I have always liked your ride. I asked you about a year ago about your suspension setup and black intercooler piping.


----------



## golf-2000-2l (Jan 20, 2010)

Cant wait to see some dyno results :thumbup:

Are you going to go with a ''SEM''like intake manifold?

Great work keep it up!:beer:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

KA045GLI said:


> schwartzmagic PM me... I didn't realize that those were pics of the TT kit, but I went back and looked at them and that's definitely a TT engine bay.
> 
> I have always liked your ride. I asked you about a year ago about your suspension setup and black intercooler piping.


Thanks :beer:

I think I PMed you...


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

golf-2000-2l said:


> Cant wait to see some dyno results :thumbup:
> 
> Are you going to go with a ''SEM''like intake manifold?
> 
> Great work keep it up!:beer:


Yeah me too.... Soon. Need to wrap a few things up then I will be dyno-ing.

Yes, that is the plan and one of the reasons why I originally started that thread.

Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

Any updates? My build is almost fully pieced together just missing a few things. Such as fuel rail spacers, sai blockoff, and 630cc injectors(which I ordered from IE and are apparently still on back order) as soon as those parts get here I will be starting up the thread I have been dreaming of for so long and trying to knock out this build as quickly as possible. BTW, I bought a UNI 630cc ECU from a friend with immo defeat, do you happen to know if it will work with my AWP even though the last letters of the ECU are different? I think it will since it is immo defeated but I could be wrong. Hope i'm not though. lol Also what fuel filters are you running on your setup? I have an 044 pump going in amd was planning on keeping stock lines for now. Are you running stock lines?

BTW, PAGE 6 owned! lol but seriously I wondered this for a while. I am running the same turbo as you except none v band and non .84r But mine looks way different. Especially on the hot side!? What up with that??


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

VDubDubber said:


> Any updates? My build is almost fully pieced together just missing a few things. Such as fuel rail spacers, sai blockoff, and 630cc injectors(which I ordered from IE and are apparently still on back order) as soon as those parts get here I will be starting up the thread I have been dreaming of for so long and trying to knock out this build as quickly as possible. BTW, I bought a UNI 630cc ECU from a friend with immo defeat, do you happen to know if it will work with my AWP even though the last letters of the ECU are different? I think it will since it is immo defeated but I could be wrong. Hope i'm not though. lol Also what fuel filters are you running on your setup? I have an 044 pump going in amd was planning on keeping stock lines for now. Are you running stock lines?
> 
> BTW, PAGE 6 owned! lol but seriously I wondered this for a while. I am running the same turbo as you except none v band and non .84r But mine looks way different. Especially on the hot side!? What up with that??


Unfortunately nothing too significant. My wife's been out of work for over 6 months so money has been kind of tight. This is what I've been working on putting together



schwartzmagic said:


> Any day now.....


The 830cc tune from Uni I bought off my boy was written for use with a SEM intake manifold and an 80mm Hemi TB. So my bud is fabricating a home brew manifold using the AEB runners and a plennum from some company called xcessive manufacturing. As soon as he welds it up for me I can install it on the car along with the hemi tb and we'll see how it runs. I want to finish a few more little things like coating my tubular mani, installing a turbo blanket, wrapping my downpipe, and fixing a few more little things on the car before I go and dyno. I know most of that is not necessary for dyno-ing but I just want to fix everything on my car first and get it all out of the way. 

I can't wait to see your build thread. You're gonna be real happy with this turbo. It's a little laggy but its not too bad. If its immo defeat and it worked on your friends car with an AWP motor it should work fine on your car no problem. Thats the same thing I have on my car, immo defeat AWP ecu I bought off my friend too. Last three letters shouldn't matter, the Uni 830cc ecu last three letters on mine are not the same as the ones from my original ecu. So you should be good there. LOL, other than the factory fuel filter no other. I should probably get one huh? You'll be fine with the stock lines up to 600whp. Anything over than and you need a new fuel system, from what I've seen and read. Yes I'm running stock lines. I think mine is .82AR not .84. If you're not using the precision vband housing then you've probably got a normal T3 4 bolt housing. I'll look at the pictures later tonight from my house. Anyway, good luck with everything.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

those pictures look familiar....


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> those pictures look familiar....


lol, yeah, they're taken from the post I made in the thread I started about the manifold my buddy is gonna make me.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

got ya..they look liek the photos from my bro's thread when someone found the mani..he has made a couple so far.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

Yea, sorry I meant .82 not .84. lol I think mine is .63 or something like that. I will check the paperwork in a min. So it shouldn't lag as bad as yours maybe 200rpm or so less lag. That manifold is sick!!! I saw the one posted in the classifieds section. If I only had the cash I'd be all over it. Grrrrr!! I really hope the UNI tune works. I would like to put it all together and test it before I send the ECU back for a more custom tune. Maybe get the break-in done on this tune so when it gets back from the custom tune I will just be able to throw it in and rip on her! I'm trying to guilt IE into including a fuel rail spacer kit in with my injector order since they didn't say anything about a back order when I placed my order. In fact they showed they had 6 in stock. :-( Glad to hear that the stock lines and rail will hold up to the power I am planning. Still may end up ordering a surge tank from 034 though. Plus i still need to order the fittings to attach the 044 pump to the stock lines. Stock lines are 5/16 right? Sorry to hear about your wife's job situation. I have been out of work awhile myself which is why my build is going so slow. I have an AEB head sitting here complete nothing wrong with it except it is completely stock and I want to build it for more RPM's before I put it on but money is just too tight right now. Plus I would also need a large port intake to go with it. So for now it will be all AWP until money for head parts and intake. Your build makes me want to wait and do it all at once. But I am impatient. It has already been over a year since I started peicing this thing together. I still need timing belt kit with manual tensioner too. How is your setup working with the manual tensioner? You like it?


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

Bling bling parts. NICE :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> got ya..they look liek the photos from my bro's thread when someone found the mani..he has made a couple so far.


I think my pics, the thread I started and the photos your bro posted are in the same thread. I posted the idea up and initial pictures and he got to finishing it before I even started lol. Awesome, have they been selling? Didn't he send one to Issam for testing? Any word how it compared to the SEM intake manifold?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

VDubDubber said:


> Yea, sorry I meant .82 not .84. lol I think mine is .63 or something like that. I will check the paperwork in a min. So it shouldn't lag as bad as yours maybe 200rpm or so less lag. That manifold is sick!!! I saw the one posted in the classifieds section. If I only had the cash I'd be all over it. Grrrrr!! I really hope the UNI tune works. I would like to put it all together and test it before I send the ECU back for a more custom tune. Maybe get the break-in done on this tune so when it gets back from the custom tune I will just be able to throw it in and rip on her! I'm trying to guilt IE into including a fuel rail spacer kit in with my injector order since they didn't say anything about a back order when I placed my order. In fact they showed they had 6 in stock. :-( Glad to hear that the stock lines and rail will hold up to the power I am planning. Still may end up ordering a surge tank from 034 though. Plus i still need to order the fittings to attach the 044 pump to the stock lines. Stock lines are 5/16 right? Sorry to hear about your wife's job situation. I have been out of work awhile myself which is why my build is going so slow. I have an AEB head sitting here complete nothing wrong with it except it is completely stock and I want to build it for more RPM's before I put it on but money is just too tight right now. Plus I would also need a large port intake to go with it. So for now it will be all AWP until money for head parts and intake. Your build makes me want to wait and do it all at once. But I am impatient. It has already been over a year since I started peicing this thing together. I still need timing belt kit with manual tensioner too. How is your setup working with the manual tensioner? You like it?


 
Yeah, T3 4 bolts housing is .63, the vband smaller one is .64, and i think both the T3 4 bolt & larger vband housings are .82 or something like that. Yeah you should get a little bit better response especially if you're running a log manifold. Thanks, its not finished though, will be soon. You can have one made for around $400 in parts and pay someone to fabricate weld it for you. Shouldn't be too much for that. UNI tune will be good. They're tunes make good power especially the 630 one. My bud Ryan had both the 630 & 830 one and said he was happier with the 630. I dont know the difference as I went from a stg1+ to 830 file. You can do that. Upgrading the tune is only like ~$150. Yeah, you should be good to 550-600 max. You don't need a surge tank unless you're gonna be WOT for a whole. I believe Badger5 did some testing and he had enough fuel for up to 30 seconds of WOT. Stock lines are -6AN, haven't done the math or looked it up on a chart to see what the standard size is. No worries, as long as I can provide for us and our girls is all that matters. Get that AEB head built so you can rev to 8-9K when you get a chance. It'll help you spool that turbo a little quicker. I waited forever gathering parts before we started and it still seems like it took forever to finish it. Just be patient. I waited over 2 years gathering parts. The manual tensioner rocks. Its working great.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

S.E.A.N. said:


> Bling bling parts. NICE :thumbup:


Thanks Sean, it will be bling when its done and on the car. Lemme know when you wanna get your stuff powder coated with my boy.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

ask him lol i don't wanna say anything, but i hope it works out for you as much as we think it will be a good manifold and a great option for those not wanting to go with the SEM, which i love and is def best on the market.

your gonna love not having the stock plenum..if you can...get the largeport runner opened up and help it out!!

looking good man, gonna be a fun car!!:beer:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> ask him lol i don't wanna say anything, but i hope it works out for you as much as we think it will be a good manifold and a great option for those not wanting to go with the SEM, which i love and is def best on the market.
> 
> your gonna love not having the stock plenum..if you can...get the largeport runner opened up and help it out!!
> 
> looking good man, gonna be a fun car!!:beer:


 I saw he posted he was gonna send it to Issam for the tests he was doing with Uni. Am I to assume he got back the results??? lol I think it will be a good option too for the money. I would love to get a SEM manifold but right now I can't fork over that kind of cash AND from what I last heard they were waiting for their machine shop to finish with the latest batch. I don't want to wait. I figure when the results are officially out and I have the money I can then figure out whether I should sell it or hold onto it. Time will tell. I hope so. Need more flow lol. I will ask my boy Karey to do so. My head is already gasket matched and ported and polished so I'm sure he'll do something like that. Thank you, it already is. I'm sure your beast is a blast too considering its 2/3 the weight. :laugh:


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

schwartzmagic said:


> Yeah, T3 4 bolts housing is .63, the vband smaller one is .64, and i think both the T3 4 bolt & larger vband housings are .82 or something like that. Yeah you should get a little bit better response especially if you're running a log manifold. Thanks, its not finished though, will be soon. You can have one made for around $400 in parts and pay someone to fabricate weld it for you. Shouldn't be too much for that. UNI tune will be good. They're tunes make good power especially the 630 one. My bud Ryan had both the 630 & 830 one and said he was happier with the 630. I dont know the difference as I went from a stg1+ to 830 file. You can do that. Upgrading the tune is only like ~$150. Yeah, you should be good to 550-600 max. You don't need a surge tank unless you're gonna be WOT for a whole. I believe Badger5 did some testing and he had enough fuel for up to 30 seconds of WOT. Stock lines are -6AN, haven't done the math or looked it up on a chart to see what the standard size is. No worries, as long as I can provide for us and our girls is all that matters. Get that AEB head built so you can rev to 8-9K when you get a chance. It'll help you spool that turbo a little quicker. I waited forever gathering parts before we started and it still seems like it took forever to finish it. Just be patient. I waited over 2 years gathering parts. The manual tensioner rocks. Its working great.


 Yea, I would love to wait longer but my grandfather recently passed so I am no longer taking care of him which means I am open and available to get a job again. I will probably go back into driving trucks over the road since my degreed field is hard to get work in with the economy the way it is. So since I won't be home much I want to finish this thing up so I can drive it a little bit before being on the road for a while. Where did you get the parts for that intake? I really like the engrave section and the way the plenums are recessed inside it. I have a couple friends who might be able to weld it up for me. If I don't decide to make it my first project with my new MIG welder. lol i will definitely take your advice and not waste money I don't have to on the fuel system. After the intake, if you can give me a link to find the parts, my next project is definitely getting the head done. Thank you so much for all the advice. And for the awesome thread. I'm really motivated to start myself one. Keep an eye out if I get the time I will start one tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

VDubDubber said:


> Yea, I would love to wait longer but my grandfather recently passed so I am no longer taking care of him which means I am open and available to get a job again. I will probably go back into driving trucks over the road since my degreed field is hard to get work in with the economy the way it is. So since I won't be home much I want to finish this thing up so I can drive it a little bit before being on the road for a while. Where did you get the parts for that intake? I really like the engrave section and the way the plenums are recessed inside it. I have a couple friends who might be able to weld it up for me. If I don't decide to make it my first project with my new MIG welder. lol i will definitely take your advice and not waste money I don't have to on the fuel system. After the intake, if you can give me a link to find the parts, my next project is definitely getting the head done. Thank you so much for all the advice. And for the awesome thread. I'm really motivated to start myself one. Keep an eye out if I get the time I will start one tonight or tomorrow.


 Sorry to hear that. My condolences. Here is the link to the plenum and plate for the intake manifold. http://www.xcessivemanufacturing.com/merchant.ihtml?id=44&step=2 You'll have to search the classifieds for used AEB (large port) intake manifolds for the runners. They go for anywhere from $50-$80 from what I've seen. Do eeeet. Anytime man. Thank you. Start it today.


----------



## DanA4 (Feb 28, 2011)

I loved my 5857 when it wasn't leaking or broken :thumbup: 

but I love my 6262 more


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

DanA4 said:


> I loved my 5857 when it wasn't leaking or broken :thumbup:
> 
> but I love my 6262 more


 lol, you had a journal bearing 5857, correct?


----------



## DanA4 (Feb 28, 2011)

schwartzmagic said:


> lol, you had a journal bearing 5857, correct?


 lol yeah, I did. From what I understand, there has been no problems at all with the DBB CHRAs, so you should be fine :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

DanA4 said:


> lol yeah, I did. From what I understand, there has been no problems at all with the DBB CHRAs, so you should be fine :thumbup: :beer:


 Yea, JB was your problem. I just received my BB5857 a couple weeks ago. Precision told me this is their latest batch and they just reworked them again right before I received mine so it is even better design for oil flow and no restrictor even required! I'll believe it when I see it though. How do you like that 6262? JB or BB? I bet that thing is a monster. Is it on a 1.8? Got any pics of it before or after it was installed?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

VDubDubber said:


> Yea, JB was your problem. I just received my BB5857 a couple weeks ago. Precision told me this is their latest batch and they just reworked them again right before I received mine so it is even better design for oil flow and no restrictor even required! I'll believe it when I see it though. How do you like that 6262? JB or BB? I bet that thing is a monster. Is it on a 1.8? Got any pics of it before or after it was installed?


 Here's a link to my bud's sidewinder w a 6262


----------



## DanA4 (Feb 28, 2011)

VDubDubber said:


> Yea, JB was your problem. I just received my BB5857 a couple weeks ago. Precision told me this is their latest batch and they just reworked them again right before I received mine so it is even better design for oil flow and no restrictor even required! I'll believe it when I see it though. How do you like that 6262? JB or BB? I bet that thing is a monster. Is it on a 1.8? Got any pics of it before or after it was installed?


 I really like the 6262, its also a JB CHRA. its on a 1.8, stock 81mm bore. Its apart right now, because of upgrayedds  

Here is a pic of it on my table 











In the car 










poking over the lock carrier haha


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

That setup looks really cool! I am exited and curious to see the finished product. Too bad arseholes jacked up the thread. I really hate the Internet and the people on it sometimes. But then other times like finding this thread and people like you restore my faith in my hobby my choice of platforms and people in general. Thank you once again for being a great guy and so helpful!


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

DanA4 said:


> I really like the 6262, its also a JB CHRA. its on a 1.8, stock 81mm bore. Its apart right now, because of upgrayedds
> 
> Here is a pic of it on my table
> 
> ...


 
Mmmmmmm! Yummi, I love me some A4! AWD, I'm guessing!? Do you have a build thread? I would love to check it out more.


----------



## DanA4 (Feb 28, 2011)

VDubDubber said:


> Mmmmmmm! Yummi, I love me some A4! AWD, I'm guessing!? Do you have a build thread? I would love to check it out more.


 haha yeah, its quattro. 


http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/359678-1.8l-PTE5857-425awhp


----------



## IAmTheNacho (Oct 26, 2003)

VDubDubber said:


> Yea, JB was your problem. I just received my BB5857 a couple weeks ago. Precision told me this is their latest batch and they just reworked them again right before I received mine so it is even better design for oil flow and no restrictor even required! I'll believe it when I see it though. How do you like that 6262? JB or BB? I bet that thing is a monster. Is it on a 1.8? Got any pics of it before or after it was installed?


 No restrictor with the DBB CHRA and no problems with daily driving for 6 months. Also the 5857 is a beast of a turbo even at 20psi and it only gets better as you go up in boost.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

VDubDubber said:


> That setup looks really cool! I am exited and curious to see the finished product. Too bad arseholes jacked up the thread. I really hate the Internet and the people on it sometimes. But then other times like finding this thread and people like you restore my faith in my hobby my choice of platforms and people in general. Thank you once again for being a great guy and so helpful!


 Yeah the KKK guy was kind of a d!ck in my buddys thread. All he wanted to do was showcase what he can fab up and that guy went in there and trashed his thread. I went in there to try and get some sense into him to no avail so I just stopped replying lol.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

IAmTheNacho said:


> No restrictor with the DBB CHRA and no problems with daily driving for 6 months.


 Same here, even have taken it up to 35psi no problems.



IAmTheNacho said:


> Also the 5857 is a beast of a turbo even at 20psi and it only gets better as you go up in boost.


 Yes sir. If I had one complaint it would be that it takes a little while to get from lets say 3 to 10 psi, but then again I knew that going into my set-up (.82AR and tubular mani), and the from 10 to 20, 25 or 30psi is in a blink of an eye lol.

30psi on race fuel in the car is  I was on the highway once at night running a few gallons of race fuel just to see how the car drove. OMG, when I downshifted and gunned it I swear it felt like the car leaped forward lol. The cars next to me seemed like if they had slammed on their brakes. This was at 70-80mph mind you.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Okay, so my bud who's fabricating my intake manifold is swamped and it looks like he won't be getting to it for another week or two, who knows. So no manifold for a while, but I did save 15% on my car insurance by switching to Geiko. No, not really, no switching and no plans to. 

I did however finally order a catch can I liked for what seemed to me like the right price for what you get. BFI sells this S-Max VTA catch can. I liked the simple design. It has -10AN inlets, a filter, comes apart easily and also has an outlet for whatever accumulates it the can. I also like the billet design and placement & welds of inlets. The plans are to either powder coat or annodize it red so it will match the IE block breather adapter, t-belt tensioner, TiAL BOV and Wastegate. If that doesn't work out then its rattle can time with a high temperature flat black or a black wrinkle coating. Time will tell. Anyways, I'll be running black fittings and black nylon braided hoses. Can't wait and I'll post pics of everything once I have it and pics of it installed once thats done. Here are pics or the catch can for everyone to enjoy. Oh and its only $125.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh, also ordered one of these bad boys. Been waiting forever to get it and will get the transmission one hopefully next month. Plans are to powder coat them black.


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Go swartzy go!
That can looks sweet.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

lol, thanks. yeah I found it on BFI's site and then went to the S-Max's site and they have all kinds of crazy stuff I plan on using in the near future. They have a coolant overflow tank I'll be using when I get rid of the ball & install an inline filler neck; and power steering reservoir for when I get rid of the OEM one and relocate the S-Max one somewhere else for a clean bay. Last things I'll need to do are a battery relocation and mini-wire tuck. Things are coming along, slowly.


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

I hate where the power steer res is located. Terrible location imo.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Three3Se7en said:


> I hate where the power steer res is located. Terrible location imo.


 Yeah I think that dude vwturbowolf relocated his under the passenger side frame rail. I don't know exactly where I'm gonna out mine but I'll figure it out when I get to that point.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Here is their coolant reservoir 

Silver and black finish

Large Coolant Expansion Tank. 
Dimensions; 10 3/8” tall, 4” overall diameter. 
Single -8 inlet. 
Single -16 Male return. 
Silver finish. 
1.4 Bar Cap included. 



















Power steering reservoir

Power Steering Reservoir with a compact design. 
Perfect to fit in any engine bay. 
Raw Finish, 1.4 Bar Pressure Cap is included (-10 Feed and -8 Return)


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

DanA4 said:


> I really like the 6262, its also a JB CHRA. its on a 1.8, stock 81mm bore. Its apart right now, because of upgrayedds
> 
> Here is a pic of it on my table
> 
> ...


 Just saw these pics now..... SICK


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

Incredible build! This is the kind of cars I get inspiration from. Seems to be stock while it passes by until right foot meets floor :beer: 

How are you liking those VF mounts? I have VF tranny and engine mount waiting to go on.. put it off for a while wondering about the vibration.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Gulfstream said:


> Incredible build! This is the kind of cars I get inspiration from. Seems to be stock while it passes by until right foot meets floor :beer:


 Thank you. It looks even more stock now that I raised the car an inch and a half all around. I surprised some guy with a Merc C63 AMG the other day on the highway. He was like WTF and gave me a thumbs up lol...



Gulfstream said:


> How are you liking those VF mounts? I have VF tranny and engine mount waiting to go on.. put it off for a while wondering about the vibration.


 Well, I just ordered the motor one so I don't personally know. I do know that everyone says the vibrations are pretty bad. However, from what I've seen in other peoples cars its not really that bad. Also, in a friends car I bumped up the idle about 100-150rpm using Unisettings and the vibrations went away. The car idled like stock :laugh:


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> Thanks Sean, it will be bling when its done and on the car. Lemme know when you wanna get your stuff powder coated with my boy.


 I totally forgot about that, I gotta hold off on that my tranny broke last week racing. I'll be back out soon with more power


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

S.E.A.N. said:


> I totally forgot about that, I gotta hold off on that my tranny broke last week racing. I'll be back out soon with more power


 Oooffffffff PARKED AS FUHK. Just my luck, right around the time when I was gonna ask you if you wanted to do a friendly roll :banghead:

What broke exactly? Transfer case?


----------



## Sour Diesal GTI (Sep 5, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> Oooffffffff PARKED AS FUHK. Just my luck, right around the time when I was gonna ask you if you wanted to do a friendly roll :banghead:
> 
> What broke exactly? Transfer case?


 love it all the talk once he says he broke...:laugh::laugh: 

an yo VF mounts ant that bad at all... all 3 way better when just dog bone insert.... 

*bumped up the idle about 100-150rpm using Unisettings and the vibrations went away.* hmmm think id like to try that Video !!!!


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> Oooffffffff PARKED AS FUHK. Just my luck, right around the time when I was gonna ask you if you wanted to do a friendly roll :banghead:
> 
> What broke exactly? Transfer case?


 I knew you would say something like that. 3rd gear broke nothing serious, I have the money to fix it but my car has done enough damage on the streets time to give it a break. 



Sour Diesal GTI said:


> love it all the talk once he says he broke...:laugh::laugh:
> 
> an yo VF mounts ant that bad at all... all 3 way better when just dog bone insert....
> 
> *bumped up the idle about 100-150rpm using Unisettings and the vibrations went away.* hmmm think id like to try that Video !!!!


 Thank you Josh! O 
n page 6 he said he had a bunch of stuff to fix now he was gonna ask me to race. Your full of sh!t Video. 

I came in here calm, cool and collected. Now you wanna talk sh!t make sure when me car is out you have no excuses. Trust me it won't be long


----------



## Sour Diesal GTI (Sep 5, 2009)

S.E.A.N. said:


> I knew you would say something like that. 3rd gear broke nothing serious, I have the money to fix it but my car has done enough damage on the streets time to give it a break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup::thumbup: opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Pg-Getta1.8 (Jun 27, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> Here is their coolant reservoir
> 
> Silver and black finish
> 
> ...


 where can i get this?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Sour Diesal GTI said:


> love it all the talk once he says he broke...:laugh::laugh:
> 
> an yo VF mounts ant that bad at all... all 3 way better when just dog bone insert....
> 
> *bumped up the idle about 100-150rpm using Unisettings and the vibrations went away.* hmmm think id like to try that Video !!!!


 You know how it goes. Look my way. I'll hook you up.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

S.E.A.N. said:


> I knew you would say something like that. 3rd gear broke nothing serious, I have the money to fix it but my car has done enough damage on the streets time to give it a break.
> 
> Thank you Josh! On page 6 he said he had a bunch of stuff to fix now he was gonna ask me to race. Your full of sh!t Video.
> 
> I came in here calm, cool and collected. Now you wanna talk sh!t make sure when me car is out you have no excuses. Trust me it won't be long


 lol. of course you're gonna say that now that my manifold is almost done. knew you were gonna say that. :laugh: Yeah I'm almost done fixing every ting. Just another month or two. You know me  

I'm retty ta roll


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Sour Diesal GTI said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: opcorn:opcorn:


  

:facepalm: 

:laugh:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Pg-Getta1.8 said:


> where can i get this?


 http://www.speedmaxperformance.com/


----------



## Sour Diesal GTI (Sep 5, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> You know how it goes. Look my way. I'll hook you up.


 heard ill holla soon... 



schwartzmagic said:


> lol. of course you're gonna say that now that my manifold is almost done. knew you were gonna say that. :laugh: Yeah I'm almost done fixing every ting. Just another month or two. You know me
> 
> I'm retty ta roll


 more like maybe 6 months an ill be ready.... :banghead::banghead: 

fix that door switch yet? i remember that being top 3 on ur list !!!! :wave:


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> lol. of course you're gonna say that now that my manifold is almost done. knew you were gonna say that. :laugh: Yeah I'm almost done fixing every ting. Just another month or two. You know me
> 
> I'm retty ta roll


 The longer you take is the faster I'll get


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

S.E.A.N. said:


> The longer you take is the faster I'll get


 lol, you ain't going any faster right now. PARKED!!!!


----------



## DanA4 (Feb 28, 2011)

schwartzmagic said:


> Just saw these pics now..... SICK


 thanks


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> lol, you ain't going any faster right now. PARKED!!!!


 That's what you think. My motor will be built before you car hit the streets again


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

S.E.A.N. said:


> That's what you think. My motor will be built before you car hit the streets again


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Stoked, catch can got here today. Quality is :thumbup: Will post high quality pics tonight.

VF motor mount gets here tomorrow.

Manifold is done, need to pick up and will post pics soon.

80mm hemi tb is on its way also. 

Woot woot


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> Stoked, catch can got here today. Quality is :thumbup: Will post high quality pics tonight.
> 
> VF motor mount gets here tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 No dyno numbers no track times NO CARE!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## golf-2000-2l (Jan 20, 2010)

cant wait to see dyno numbers! patiently watching this! opcorn:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> lol, you ain't going any faster right now. PARKED!!!!


x2 I'll walk him right now with a 28 frame.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> x2 I'll walk him right now with a 28 frame.


Damn, so your calling out Sean? lol.... I'll let him know.


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> x2 I'll walk him right now with a 28 frame.


You wanna try it out tonight? LMK. I wanna see how bad you're gonna walk me, it shouldn't be that hard since you have a built.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> x2 I'll walk him right now with a 28 frame.





S.E.A.N. said:


> You wanna try it out tonight? I wanna see how bad you're gonna walk me


Oooofffffffff

Hey Richard, didn't you spin a bearing or something? How you gonna park anyone with a spun bearing? :screwy:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Oooofffffffff
> 
> Hey Richard, didn't you spin a bearing or something? How you gonna park anyone with a spun bearing? :screwy:


did you get your intake manifold situation sorted out???


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> did you get your intake manifold situation sorted out???


PM


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Oooofffffffff
> 
> Hey Richard, didn't you spin a bearing or something? How you gonna park anyone with a spun bearing? :screwy:


I dropped the oil pan on Friday. Bearings look good. Ticking noise seems to be coming from the head but it doesn't affect power at all. 

I'm going to have Luis check it out this week before I take the head off.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I dropped the oil pan on Friday. Bearings look good. Ticking noise seems to be coming from the head but it doesn't affect power at all.
> 
> I'm going to have Luis check it out this week before I take the head off.


So you racing Sean or what? You called him out. He responded. Did you miss that part?


----------



## DanA4 (Feb 28, 2011)

lol


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

So whats up with this show car?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> So you racing Sean or what? You called him out. He responded. Did you miss that part?


After I swap manifolds and fix my misfiring problem yeah Ill run him no problem.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i wanna race all 3 of you...:beer:

updates?:wave:


----------



## lowdaily (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice build fella :thumbup:, x2 ive only just got my VF mounts on the way from IE has been 2 months ive been waiting to get my engine in.


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> After I swap manifolds and fix my misfiring problem yeah Ill run him no problem.


Can't wait. Whats the ETA?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

S.E.A.N. said:


> So whats up with this show car?


No money right now. Saving money for clutch. Mine is beginning to slip.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i wanna race all 3 of you...:beer:
> 
> updates?:wave:


Sure, as long as I get to chop off the rear half of my car. Power to weight FTW lol

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> No money right now. Saving money for clutch. Mine is beginning to slip.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


I told you it wouldn't last, but no your friend Leo has been using a stock clutch.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

S.E.A.N. said:


> I told you it wouldn't last, but no your friend Leo has been using a stock clutch.


lol, I know, there was no money back then to replace it. He was, and now he's getting a mini-twin. You should run him when it's broken in.


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> lol, i know, there was no money back then to replace it. He was, and now he's getting a mini-twin. You should run him when it's broken in.


no i want to run you!!!!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

S.E.A.N. said:


> no i want to run you!!!!


No problem. Patience.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

S.E.A.N. said:


> Can't wait. Whats the ETA?


few weeks.


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> No problem. Patience.


I'm no rookie to street racing, you're not gonna set up a run with me and him so you can gauge the race.



formerly silveratljetta said:


> few weeks.


Cool just let me know


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

S.E.A.N. said:


> I'm no rookie to street racing, you're not gonna set up a run with me and him so you can gauge the race.


lol :screwy:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

S.E.A.N. said:


> I'm no rookie to street racing, you're not gonna set up a run with me and him so you can gauge the race.


How hard is it to put in in 3rd gear and press the gas? I'd be more concerned with your ability to launch your FWD monstarrrr


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> lol :screwy:


I'm smarter than the average bear lol



formerly silveratljetta said:


> How hard is it to put in in 3rd gear and press the gas? I'd be more concerned with your ability to launch your FWD monstarrrr


I don't get it


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

S.E.A.N. said:


> I'm smarter than the average bear lol
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it


sorry that was directed at sideburns I didn't mean to quote you lol.


----------



## Sour Diesal GTI (Sep 5, 2009)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## VW6SPEED (Aug 20, 2003)

schwartzmagic said:


> No problem. Patience.


When is this finally going to happen. It feels like I've been hearing about this run for over a year. Just do a rolling run, and once you get your new clutch do one from the hole.


----------



## Sour Diesal GTI (Sep 5, 2009)

VW6SPEED said:


> When is this finally going to happen. It feels like I've been hearing about this run for over a year. Just do a rolling run, and once you get your new clutch do one from the hole.


FWD vs AWD from a Dig = Video PARKED for sure....


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

VW6SPEED said:


> When is this finally going to happen. It feels like I've been hearing about this run for over a year. Just do a rolling run, and once you get your new clutch do one from the hole.


lol, its been just a little over 6 months since the build was done and a bit over 4 since I got the tune for it. Clutch is up next. Not gonna run anyone until then.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Sour Diesal GTI said:


> FWD vs AWD from a Dig = Video PARKED for sure....


Not saying me, but there are plenty of fwd cars running faster than high 11s.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> lol, its been just a little over 6 months since the build was done and a bit over 4 since I got the tune for it. Clutch is up next. Not gonna run anyone until then.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Yet you were quick to run Hans you're a joke lol


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah, quick to run Hans because all the car needed really was a little more power than the way I had it set up before with the stock turbo. I guess I felt like I had something to prove with that fat fuhk. I called him out after my build several times and he always fronted so whatevs. I guess I'm as much as a joke as you Sean with your smoke n mirror racing vids.  :thumbdown:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

someone race me!!:wave::wave:opcorn:


----------



## Sour Diesal GTI (Sep 5, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> Not saying me, but there are plenty of fwd cars running faster than high 11s.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk





S.E.A.N. said:


> Yet you were quick to run Hans you're a joke lol


for sure w the right setup an tires 11s no problem.....


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> someone race me!!:wave::wave:opcorn:


Add 1500lbs to your car first. I'll take a crack at it.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i wanna race all 3 of you...:beer:
> 
> updates?:wave:


 ooo i wanna play!:laugh:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

fix yer car and finish btc!!

negative..run what ya brung!!!


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Still parked hard! :facepalm:


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

04 GLI Luva said:


> Still parked hard! :facepalm:


 :thumbup: the_q_jet likes this


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

my car is uslessnow, added meth finally....no traction till 120...playin catch up sucks...i did see a blown/meth/race gas'd M3 take out a M5 tonite..that's 200k+ gone....good thing i caught up and passed...cos we were digging hard into the 1xx..i was ready for 5th gear...meth is amazing...

everyone walked away fine thankfully. so please..be careful.:beer:


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

Is this thing ever going to get done?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

S.E.A.N. said:


> Is this thing ever going to get done?


 Never. Go make some more gay vids


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> Never. Go make some more gay vids


I see you making some progress but when it be ready? What gay vids are you talking about?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Stalk much? damn dude...


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

S.E.A.N. said:


> I see you making some progress but when it be ready? What gay vids are you talking about?


lol, what progress?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

screwball said:


> Stalk much? damn dude...


He's my homie just breakin my balls...


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> lol, what progress?


I have eyes every where lol.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

S.E.A.N. said:


> I have eyes every where lol.


Damn, you creepin


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> Damn, you creepin


lol, I am ready for you I need a test dummy!

No ****


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

S.E.A.N. said:


> lol, I am ready for you I need a test dummy!
> 
> No ****


Wah wah wah funny guy


----------



## Sour Diesal GTI (Sep 5, 2009)

tom & Jerry race??? think sean would win a foot race...lmfao


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm trying to do an aeb build Also with 6031e though


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

This build inspires me. Can't wait to dig in to my motor and make the plunge on a PPT kit.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

codergfx said:


> I'm trying to do an aeb build Also with 6031e though


AEB ftw

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

liloldbie said:


> This build inspires me. Can't wait to dig in to my motor and make the plunge on a PPT kit.


Thanks. Do it!

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

So I figured I would update the thread with some new pics...

I had my buddy Karey from Inspired Engineering here in Miami, FL machine some "velocity stacks" into the intake manifold's runner plate since we didn't do it the first time around. I think it came out pretty bad ass. Enjoy.


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

I thought you're not suppose to port and polish the intake side of the 1.8t head because of it messing up the atomization of the fuel? The intake manifolds are fine because of the way the injectors are directed but not the head.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm not entirely sure what you are saying exactly. The intake manifold was not ported. My bud machined "velocity stacks" on the runner plate where the excessive manufacturing plenum bolts on. The injectors sit on the other end of the runners. Either way, under forced induction scenarios I seriously doubt that logic makes any difference. I would probably agree with you if you were talking about an NA car.


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

schwartzmagic said:


> I'm not entirely sure what you are saying exactly. The intake manifold was not ported. My bud machined "velocity stacks" on the runner plate where the excessive manufacturing plenum bolts on. The injectors sit on the other end of the runners. Either way, under forced induction scenarios I seriously doubt that logic makes any difference. I would probably agree with you if you were talking about an NA car.


I was always taught that under any circumstances, forced induced air or not that the roughness in the head and (depending on the direction of the injectors) the intake runners allow the access fuel to sit and atomize allowing for better combustion. In a carbureted scenario that theory is a bit different. I also didn't mention the manifold... I saw pictures that you ported and polished the head.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

travis_gli said:


> I was always taught that under any circumstances, forced induced air or not that the roughness in the head and (depending on the direction of the injectors) the intake runners allow the access fuel to sit and atomize allowing for better combustion. In a carbureted scenario that theory is a bit different. I also didn't mention the manifold... I saw pictures that you ported and polished the head.



I think if you have fuel sitting in the intake. You are doing something wrong. Also, what you are thinking about is taking too much out during porting the intake side of the head. The intake sides are very sensitive and too much or the wrong shaping can mess with your flow pattern slowing down flow and end up costing you HP in the long run.


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks great, i have similar design on the drag car.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

who did the machining on the intake manifold?


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> who did the machining on the intake manifold?


Your boy Karey:wave:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

04 GLI Luva said:


> Your boy Karey:wave:


he doesnt have a cnc machine so i dont see how that is possible.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

it's called a router young man.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

screwball said:


> it's called a router young man.


who knew


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> he doesnt have a cnc machine so i dont see how that is possible.


^

owned lol



screwball said:


> it's called a router young man.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

when are you getting your valve cover back so we can tap it for a proper catch can setup :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> when are you getting your valve cover back so we can tap it for a proper catch can setup :thumbup:


Have to talk to my bud Felix to see whats up. Marc was going to tap the vc I have on there now and just run a hose to a can until the AGN one is powdered.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Have to talk to my bud Felix to see whats up. Marc was going to tap the vc I have on there now and just run a hose to a can until the AGN one is powdered.


Sounds like a lot of talk to me. I have an extra -10AN fitting and the tap to do it


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Sounds like a lot of talk to me. I have an extra -10AN fitting and the tap to do it


LOL, you know me. All talk. He's already tapped the AWP valve cover on there if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> LOL, you know me. All talk. He's already tapped the AWP valve cover on there if I'm not mistaken.


you are mistaken, and parked. Get it together Viriato


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> you are mistaken, and parked. Get it together Viriato


Thats right. I forgot. :facepalm:


----------



## busted20V (Oct 18, 2008)

bump. lets see some numbers. doing an almost identical build except a 2.0L.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

busted20V said:


> bump. lets see some numbers. doing an almost identical build except a 2.0L.


Soon....


----------



## busted20V (Oct 18, 2008)

schwartzmagic said:


> Soon....


subscribed. awesome build by the way.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Soon....


Excuses excuses


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

busted20V said:


> subscribed. awesome build by the way.


Thanks!

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Excuses excuses


lol, come on Richard. We all know you're the excuse master. I drove to Fixxfest and ran my car even though I knew it wasn't going to performing like it could have. I drove around with out a cv boot for 8 months. Cry me a river brah

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sour Diesal GTI (Sep 5, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> lol, come on Richard. We all know you're the excuse master. I drove to Fixxfest and ran my car even though I knew it wasn't going to performing like it could have. I drove around with out a cv boot for 8 months. Cry me a river brah
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> lol, come on Richard. We all know you're the excuse master. I drove to Fixxfest and ran my car even though I knew it wasn't going to performing like it could have. I drove around with out a cv boot for 8 months. Cry me a river brah
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


You are my hero


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

When are we seeing Richard vs Sideburns already?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Whenever that pansy decides to grow some. He's a safe racer so I don't think its happening anytime soon.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

Slow pokes


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

So much fail in this thread


----------



## Sour Diesal GTI (Sep 5, 2009)

04 GLI Luva said:


> When are we seeing Richard vs Sideburns already?


opcorn::thumbup:opcorn::thumbup:opcorn:



schwartzmagic said:


> Whenever that pansy decides to grow some. He's a safe racer so I don't think its happening anytime soon.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


lol


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> So much fail in this thread


So much fail in your car smh 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> So much fail in your car smh
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


LOL :laugh:


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

have you dynoed this yet? im kinda runnning the same setup lol and i daily my car on maestro....heres what i have im sure yours will be more due to me still having small port head

Stock pistons 
IE rods 
Eurospec bearings 
5857 billet wheels w/4" ported cold side .64ar exhaust (non ball bearing) 
CTS top mount mani
tial 38mm wastegate 
AWW head small port job 
Auto Tech intake cam
super tech valves 
all new guides and all that fancy but stock springs and retainers 
walbro 255 
sema 870cc on 3bar

it moves on 27 PSI once it spools at like 4800:facepalm: ill be doing AEB head and a nice intake manifold soon hope to make a lil better spool time...

for ****s


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^those 5557/5857's don't spool fast at all :screwy: I wonder if you would see a better spool time w/ a ball bearing turbo as opposed to doing the P&P AEB head. but at least with the new head, you'll gain HP as opposed to just quicker spool w/ a BB turbo


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

head work doesnt always produce results. it can rob you of many things.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ i decided to stay with the stock head+intake mani. it's plenty for what i need it do (i don't plan on breaking 400whp)


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i'm going back to a small port, it will be port matched to my SEM and that is pretty much it, besides the valvetrain and such.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i'm going back to a small port, it will be port matched to my SEM and that is pretty much it, besides the valvetrain and such.


 I have an AEB head that I could use but all this talk about smallport and what HarrySax has mentioned about making more power with his smallport (granted his has machine work done to it ported and whatnot) Just not sure what route to go yet


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^those 5557/5857's don't spool fast at all :screwy: I wonder if you would see a better spool time w/ a ball bearing turbo as opposed to doing the P&P AEB head. but at least with the new head, you'll gain HP as opposed to just quicker spool w/ a BB turbo


yea ive heard that but i dunno i dont really know anything to do besides ball-bearing or bore the motor


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vdubed13 said:


> yea ive heard that but i dunno i dont really know anything to do besides ball-bearing or bore the motor


thats about all u can do


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

my curve suffered from the AEb with some work. my spool is pretty much the same, but i have a more straight up powerband, and it isnt as fat as it was. which is lame since i now have meth and 3651's and a higher rev limit. 

the small port felt better, ran better and performed awesome.

think about it this way, the aeb is an old design, the awp is a new design made for effiency and power, it has a cleaner cast and a more defined way to USE the air, a little clean up and port matching. makes the head damn near perfect. sometimes pure volume isnt just the answer.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> think about it this way, the aeb is an old design, the awp is a new design made for effiency and power, it has a cleaner cast and a more defined way to USE the air, a little clean up and port matching. makes the head damn near perfect. sometimes pure volume isnt just the answer.


I like the way you think, maybe I'll sell the AEB i just bought a couple months ago and use that money to portmatch the AWW head on the car


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I just finished up a big round of manifold dyno testing... You will gain a bunch of power up top, but loose another few hundred rpm's of spool with a big port head / manifold. 

The 5857's are just laggy.


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> my curve suffered from the AEb with some work. my spool is pretty much the same, but i have a more straight up powerband, and it isnt as fat as it was. which is lame since i now have meth and 3651's and a higher rev limit.
> 
> the small port felt better, ran better and performed awesome.
> 
> think about it this way, the aeb is an old design, the awp is a new design made for effiency and power, it has a cleaner cast and a more defined way to USE the air, a little clean up and port matching. makes the head damn near perfect. sometimes pure volume isnt just the answer.


Great info i just built my small port..didnt do springs and retainers but maybe in the future with the IE cams... but didnt do any porting where could i take it to get some porting done?



[email protected] said:


> I just finished up a big round of manifold dyno testing... You will gain a bunch of power up top, but loose another few hundred rpm's of spool with a big port head / manifold.
> 
> The 5857's are just laggy.


so what if i just kept my aww head now and did a manifold will i see a lil improvement? also what turbo do you recomend for around 500 HP and nice spool times without pushing it to 30 psi to get that power? i dont mind the 30 but it be nice just have a lil room for more power...i dunno i just bought this 5857 soo im kinda bummed at the same time


----------



## dubbin_boho (Dec 4, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> my curve suffered from the AEb with some work. my spool is pretty much the same, but i have a more straight up powerband, and it isnt as fat as it was. which is lame since i now have meth and 3651's and a higher rev limit.
> 
> the small port felt better, ran better and performed awesome.
> 
> think about it this way, the aeb is an old design, the awp is a new design made for effiency and power, it has a cleaner cast and a more defined way to USE the air, a little clean up and port matching. makes the head damn near perfect. sometimes pure volume isnt just the answer.


this is making me wanna forget an AEB and just build my stock awp.. lol. my bottom end is all good to go but i wanna get IE cams and rev out to 8500


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i was so stoked to get the aeb in the car with the cams and meth...but before tweaks..i was missing 30whp...after tweaks and such yes i am making more...but not much...it's a bummer really. but then again, i could use a dyno tune and i dont trust anyone on this island lol


i loved how my small port ran, it was violent and pulled so hard from top to bottom..the large port just rises up then at about 4500 it comes alive and pulls to redline just as well. uptop it def feels better, but..i lack so much in the middle and bottom.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> .the large port just rises up then at about 4500 it comes alive and pulls to redline just as well. uptop it def feels better, but..i lack so much in the middle and bottom.


This....

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> my curve suffered from the AEb with some work. my spool is pretty much the same, but i have a more straight up powerband, and it isnt as fat as it was. which is lame since i now have meth and 3651's and a higher rev limit.
> 
> the small port felt better, ran better and performed awesome.
> 
> think about it this way, the aeb is an old design, the awp is a new design made for effiency and power, it has a cleaner cast and a more defined way to USE the air, a little clean up and port matching. makes the head damn near perfect. sometimes pure volume isnt just the answer.


:beer: good info



One-Eight GTI said:


> I like the way you think, maybe I'll sell the AEB i just bought a couple months ago and use that money to portmatch the AWW head on the car


:thumbup:


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i'm going back to a small port, it will be port matched to my SEM and that is pretty much it, besides the valvetrain and such.


I have good results with the small port (unported) AWP head and IE cams. 500 whp on 23-24 psi, and 601 whp on 30 psi. Still have room for a little more as well. I would imagine an AEB head would help some, just not sure how much, and what it would do powerband wise.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Exactly, 423 on a stock awp (ie rods) then 441 on aeb 3651 and meth and 6 more psi.

Small port ftw

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

3071R-GLI said:


> I have good results with the small port (unported) AWP head and IE cams. 500 whp on 23-24 psi, and 601 whp on 30 psi. Still have room for a little more as well. I would imagine an AEB head would help some, just not sure how much, and what it would do powerband wise.


nice numbers! what turbo? a 3071r 



Vegeta Gti said:


> Exactly, 423 on a stock awp (ie rods) then 441 on aeb 3651 and meth and 6 more psi.
> 
> Small port ftw
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


damn! i would have thought you would have seen a much larger increase in HP with that extra boost, cams, aeb head, & meth. it does sound like it wasnt worth the extra hassle in your case. Bummer!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> nice numbers! what turbo? a 3071r


No, he's on a 6057. 



Big_Tom said:


> damn! i would have thought you would have seen a much larger increase in HP with that extra boost, cams, aeb head, & meth. it does sound like it wasnt worth the extra hassle in your case. Bummer!


It might be the tune? 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

Big_Tom said:


> nice numbers! what turbo? a 3071r
> QUOTE] PTE 6057


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The 5857's are just laggy.


so is the comp turbo 5558's ...just got the CVA2 cams ,valves ,retainers and valves .. going to be installed in a large port gasket matched awp newt week or so... previously the car did 367 wheel @ 24 psi on pump stock large port head .. on the street full boost comes on around just a bit before 5k but pulls like a freight train till 7000.. then it feels like it hits a wall so we will see how the small port and cams play out on the street .eace:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

that head setup is gonna be sick man, all those beautiful IE parts on the table the other day made my pants tight!!!

the jetta is gonna rip for realz:beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

3071R-GLI said:


> Big_Tom said:
> 
> 
> > nice numbers! what turbo? a 3071r
> ...


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> 3071R-GLI said:
> 
> 
> > dang, thats unexpected from the comp turbo. im curious to see if you gain power or spool from the new awp
> ...


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

if someone would listen and run the s259 t3 .55SS housing makes 24psi 3800rpm and pulls hard to 7000rpm, made 420WHP on small port engine 27psi mustang.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

I've ben kookin at that s259

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

xtremvw3 said:


> if someone would listen and run the s259 t3 .55SS housing makes 24psi 3800rpm and pulls hard to 7000rpm, made 420WHP on small port engine 27psi mustang.


i've always had the s252 in the back of my mind  i am just Garrett biased now :screwy:



Vegeta Gti said:


> I've ben kookin at that s259
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

xtremvw3 said:


> if someone would listen and run the s259 t3 .55SS housing makes 24psi 3800rpm and pulls hard to 7000rpm, made 420WHP on small port engine 27psi mustang.


Want to use me as a guinea pig Marc? 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Bullseye/BW turbos are bullet proof and are tanks but they're also as heavy as one too. Thats their biggest drawback, too big and too heavy. If not they'd dominate like precision has the past few years.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

04 GLI Luva said:


> Bullseye/BW turbos are bullet proof and are tanks but they're also as heavy as one too. Thats their biggest drawback, too big and too heavy. If not they'd dominate like precision has the past few years.


brian blew up like eleventeen of them :laugh:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Nah, handzy blew valves repeatedly...several at a time lol. Was a bad time in his vw life lol

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

He killed a turbo or two as well, but Brian is captain destroy everything :laugh: We send him parts- if it survives him, it'll survive anyone.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

indeed...every week the car was at the garage. but..he went quite some time without issues..but once they started..it was like it never stopped.

better get more R32/24v stuff in production then lol


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

3071R-GLI said:


> I have good results with the small port (unported) AWP head and IE cams. 500 whp on 23-24 psi, and 601 whp on 30 psi. Still have room for a little more as well. I would imagine an AEB head would help some, just not sure how much, and what it would do powerband wise.


This was on E85 correct?


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> This was on E85 correct?


yep E85


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

3071R-GLI said:


> yep E85


So more like 425 whp on pump. Still impressive though.


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> So more like 425 whp on pump. Still impressive though.


E85 is pump fuel, best thing I have done to this car.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

not pump fuel for all of us :/

we only get 92, and it is incredibly iffy, and there isnt a single civilian/public E85 pump in the state.


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

We don't even have E85 in Fort myers.. can't really make does numbers on 93oct pump, we all know the benefit of E85 wich i agree is available at a pump, but some places sales Race fuel at the pump, does not make it pump gas. Cannot even run close of the same ignition timing with E85 VS 93 hence the increase in power. Either way E85 is our problem not to have so ill deal with it with our pump gas


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

we have one place that sells "race gas" 

vp fuel, 105,110 leaded,114 leaded and c16...all $125 and up from 105 for 5 gallon mini drum. **** is insane. hence..why i only go for pump power..cos we also dont have any track what so ever 

miss the mainland


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

i have had awesome results with snow performance W/M dual nozzle kit, drops temp ALOT and reduces timing pull ALOT so can make great power using pump gas.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

have it


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> we have one place that sells "race gas"
> 
> vp fuel, 105,110 leaded,114 leaded and c16...all $125 and up from 105 for 5 gallon mini drum. **** is insane. hence..why i only go for pump power..cos we also dont have any track what so ever
> 
> miss the mainland


you should build a track  #GETPAID


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

xtremvw3 said:


> We don't even have E85 in Fort myers.. can't really make does numbers on 93oct pump, we all know the benefit of E85 wich i agree is available at a pump, but some places sales Race fuel at the pump, does not make it pump gas. Cannot even run close of the same ignition timing with E85 VS 93 hence the increase in power. Either way E85 is our problem not to have so ill deal with it with our pump gas


That sucks Marc, I didnt know you guys didnt have E85 there. I guess we take it for granted down here lol. I dont miss buying c16 containers at 100.00 + thats for sure.


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

3071R-GLI said:


> That sucks Marc, I didnt know you guys didnt have E85 there. I guess we take it for granted down here lol. I dont miss buying c16 containers at 100.00 + thats for sure.


If it comes from the pump it's pump gas lol and I agree with you Nick we definitely take it for granted.

Another notes you vw guys love to complain about lag full boost at 4800 is not bad at all.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Big_Tom said:


> you should build a track  #GETPAID


if i had 25 million(cost of the site the old track was on) i wouldnt build a track..i'd pay my house off here, and buy one in texas,colorado, and washington and live between them. tons of trcks around those places lol


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

If I had 25Mil I'd never step foot in another VW for the rest of my life loollll...


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

screwball said:


> If I had 25Mil I'd never step foot in another VW for the rest of my life loollll...


I lol'd


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> if i had 25 million(cost of the site the old track was on) i wouldnt build a track..i'd pay my house off here, and buy one in texas,colorado, and washington and live between them. tons of trcks around those places lol


i hear ya :beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

I'd have a fleet of mkI's lol

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> I'd have a fleet of mkI's lol
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


LMFAO @ a "fleet" :laugh:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

lol enough for almost every swap i can dream of and a couple stockers...4 door 2 door hatch coupe pickup..couple derby's in there lol:beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> lol enough for almost every swap i can dream of and a couple stockers...4 door 2 door hatch coupe pickup..couple derby's in there lol:beer:


 i feel you man. i am seriously contemplating buying a vr6 jetta and doing a straight T04E 50 trim .70a/r undivided (Garrett of course) kit w/ a headspacer so i can run 15-17 psi safely  I think a VR-T would compliment my BT 1.8t, what do you think? It's basically a ca$h car  2 decent daily's


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

do it


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> do it


 :laugh:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> i feel you man. i am seriously contemplating buying a vr6 jetta and doing a straight T04E 50 trim .70a/r undivided (Garrett of course) kit w/ a headspacer so i can run 15-17 psi safely  I think a VR-T would compliment my BT 1.8t, what do you think? It's basically a ca$h car  2 decent daily's



a proper vrt will do 400 like butter on 20v it almost take a act of congress !!.. and a set of rods of course .... i miss the grunt of my vrt ... showed a sts twin turbo c5 vette my tail lights lol ... twice !!! lol and that car only had a 60-1 on it lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> a proper vrt will do 400 like butter on 20v it almost take a act of congress !!.. and a set of rods of course .... i miss the grunt of my vrt ... showed a sts twin turbo c5 vette my tail lights lol ... twice !!! lol and that car only had a 60-1 on it lol


:beer: :laugh:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Catch can is finally installed.










Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

it looks great! what did you do with the crankcase breather?


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> what did you do with the crankcase breather?


was wondering the same thing.

:thumbup: on the catch can. I want to do all my lines with black like that


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> it looks great! what did you do with the crankcase breather?


Ha, I did something every body was crying about on some catch can thread. I fed the bottom of the catch can back to the crankcase.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> Ha, I did something every body was crying about on some catch can thread. I fed the bottom of the catch can back to the crankcase.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Oil change much?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Ha, I did something every body was crying about on some catch can thread. I fed the bottom of the catch can back to the crankcase.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


:facepalm: lol but to each his own


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

desertdubs_C said:


> Oil change much?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


 


Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> :facepalm: lol but to each his own


I drive the car once a week if that. It'll be fine. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## audilover (Mar 6, 2006)

Good job pal I just want to say about exhaust manifold is really need some detail work on it cause it look a bit messy other then that tremendous job ..


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

audilover said:


> Good job pal I just want to say about exhaust manifold is really need some detail work on it cause it look a bit messy other then that tremendous job ..


Huh?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

lol


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

04 GLI Luva said:


> lol


I think he came from Kazakstan


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Deleted the coolant ball recently and installed inline filler neck. Will take more pics of entire bay once everything is put back together.










Here is the inline filler neck i'm using. Its a billet CSR filler neck. Don't buy it from summit or jegs. Search on google shopping for a vendor that sells them for half what those guys want.



















Also replaced my oil pan that had a pin hole leak on a welded flange and installed the ie drain adapter.










Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

whats the part number on that filler neck?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Budsdubbin said:


> whats the part number on that filler neck?


Updated the info on the previous post.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

I wish you would get a dyno sheet for this thing... Your build is very similiar to what I am looking at... :wave::beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Deleted the coolant ball recently and installed inline filler neck. Will take more pics of entire bay once everything is put back together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great:thumbup: i just did this myself recently. i saw that filler neck, but i got the moroso one. :beer:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

87vr6 said:


> I wish you would get a dyno sheet for this thing... Your build is very similiar to what I am looking at... :wave::beer:


Soon. Am waiting on repairing the vehicle speed sensor connector that somehow got corroded and doesn't work. Once that's been repaired I will set up a dyno appointment and get a dyno up here for 93 pump gas.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Excellent. Can't wait, please get rpm on the graph too :beer:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Hey man, thanks for the tip with that filler neck. I'm looking to clean up my bay and was hesitant to the lose the bottle, that looks cake though.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> Hey man, thanks for the tip with that filler neck. I'm looking to clean up my bay and was hesitant to the lose the bottle, that looks cake though.


Yeah you also have to cap off where the hose from the ball that goes to the block and the plastic nipple that's part if the connector for the upper radiator hose. 

I also need to burp the system and refill as necessary but that is something that will need to wait until I turn the car on again and let it run so the thermostat opens and circulates the coolant. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

nice show car


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

04 GLI Luva said:


> nice show car


All show and no go lol...

Don't hate with your rusty ass coolant ball and rats nest bay 



:laugh:


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Like u should talk with the rats nest of your own since ur battery relocation. :screwy:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

rats nest FTW! my bay used to be a rats nest lol. still kinda is


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

Parkio!!!!


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

pakiao let me know when u want ur daddy to spank that ass u and whiteboy:laugh:


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

A267MM said:


> pakiao let me know when u want ur daddy to spank that ass u and whiteboy:laugh:


Whiteboy is ready for you Luis but you don't have a car to race :laugh:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

I'll be ready real real soon 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> I'll be ready real real soon
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


:yawn: you've been saying that forever


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Fuel rail and fuel system installed. Aeromotive FPR, -8 rail, -8 feed, -6 return and few other goodies which will be shown soon.










Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Looking good! :thumbup: I like the IE fuel rail. I'll be ordering mine tonight! Do you have a surge tank too?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

No surge tank. Have a different solution that will be posted after its released to the public.

Oh btw...... to any and all..... selling my inline Bosch 044 with fittings for $180 shipped. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## dubbin_boho (Dec 4, 2007)

i just got my fuel rail on too :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

:thumbup:

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

that engine bay looks sick!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Thx 

lol

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> No surge tank. Have a different solution that will be posted after its released to the public.
> 
> Oh btw...... to any and all..... selling my inline Bosch 044 with fittings for $180 shipped.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Now I'm curious. I want to hear about tthis "different solution" you have. :thumbup:


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> No surge tank. Have a different solution that will be posted after its released to the public.


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

I saw this bucket yesterday still parked :wave:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I saw this bucket yesterday still parked :wave:


Lol, parked or running all you'll see is its tail lights with your fail boat. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

Looking good man!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

:thumbup:

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Lol, parked or running all you'll see is its tail lights with your fail boat.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


:laugh::facepalm:


----------



## jon-vw (May 25, 2011)

That exhaust manifold is [email protected]#king disgusting! Great job! Vband ftw.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

So when removing coolant ball you just top off the filter neck or what?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

codergfx said:


> So when removing coolant ball you just top off the filter neck or what?


^^^ yah, but you prob wont be able to get ur entire system filled at once. fill it up as much as possible on 1st round. go drive like a 1/2 mile or something to get ur water-pump flowing, but not long enough to possibly overheat ur car. when you come back let the car cool for a little just to be safe, un cap it, and fill up the rest.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Cuz I might do that


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

codergfx said:


> Cuz I might do that


^^^ dooo iiittttt :thumbup:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ dooo iiittttt :thumbup:


Is there a downside to not have the coolant ball?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ not in terms of performance losses/gains. you just won't have a "coolant over flow tank". you really could make one easy tho if you just have to have it. i havent seen my radiator cap venting any steam/fluids to the ground. it was 90 degrees here this past saturday so i know it can take the heat


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ not in terms of performance losses/gains. you just won't have a "coolant over flow tank". you really could make one easy tho if you just have to have it. i havent seen my radiator cap venting any steam/fluids to the ground. it was 90 degrees here this past saturday so i know it can take the heat


Listen to this guy he's making 330 to the wheels on stock internals. Watch out fellas! :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Listen to this guy he's making 330 to the wheels on stock internals. Watch out fellas! :laugh:


:facepalm:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

LOLz

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> LOLz
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


^^^ that dude is a joke lol


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Listen to this guy he's making 330 to the wheels on stock internals. Watch out fellas! :laugh:


Horsepower doesnt break rods.. Torque does :screwy: look in his sig.. 276wtq and he seems intelligent enough to know how to handle it responsibly. are you always a douche


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

seth_3515 said:


> Horsepower doesnt break rods.. Torque does :screwy: look in his sig.. 276wtq and he seems intelligent enough to know how to handle it responsibly. are you always a douche


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Listen to this guy he's making 330 to the wheels on stock internals. Watch out fellas! :laugh:



:facepalm:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

I dont know why hes talking sh!t. He cant even rev past 5.5k because he leans out lol.

:facepalm: x 2

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

A267MM said:


> :facepalm:





schwartzmagic said:


> I dont know why hes talking sh!t. He cant even rev past 5.5k because he leans out lol.
> 
> :facepalm: x 2
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


:laugh::facepalm:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> :laugh::facepalm:


:beer: stock bottom end! ftw for now, im gonna dissemble my old one soon see how many of the "rods" are bent


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

codergfx said:


> :beer: stock bottom end! ftw for now, im gonna dissemble my old one soon see how many of the "rods" are bent


:laugh::beer:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

seth_3515 said:


> Horsepower doesnt break rods.. Torque does :screwy: look in his sig.. 276wtq and he seems intelligent enough to know how to handle it responsibly. are you always a douche


Horsepower is calculated as a function of torque you idiot


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Horsepower is calculated as a function of torque


:facepalm: this is true, however thats not what this is about. FAWK BOY


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Horsepower is calculated as a function of torque you idiot


You dumb****.. horsepower is a straight line unit of power.. torque is rotational which is experienced by the rods.. GTFO my nuts dum*ass


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

seth_3515 said:


> GTFO my nuts dum*ass


:laugh::beer: mine 2 for that matter


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

Big_Tom said:


> :laugh::beer: mine 2 for that matter


$5 bucks says he is on wikipedia trying to understand it.. :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

seth_3515 said:


> $5 bucks says he is on wikipedia trying to understand it.. :laugh:


:laugh: :beer: formerly silveratljetta = so much FAIL it's unbelievable :screwy::facepalm:


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

Big_Tom said:


> :laugh: :beer: formerlyatljetta = so much FAIL it's unbelievable :screwy::facepalm:


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Handing out glasses of "haterade" :cheers:


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

codergfx said:


> Handing out glasses of "haterade" :cheers:


I only got hate for Assholish projection of ignorance :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

codergfx said:


> Handing out glasses of "haterade" :cheers:


:laugh:



seth_3515 said:


> I only got hate for Assholish projection of ignorance :thumbup:


:beer:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> :laugh: :beer: formerly silveratljetta = so much FAIL it's unbelievable :screwy::facepalm:


If you even think about coming to euro treffen u better come ready to run. I'll make sure to park next to you so u don't miss me


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

I'm just here so I can get a graph of his horsepowerz and torquez as a function of each other.. From the op that is


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

i just browsed through almost all of the pages and didnt see a dyno either. OP, got any graphs you can post up? TIA:beer:


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Richard I made 370hp on a bone stock motor for 5 months before building it :facepalm:

I wish I still had that motor n turbo, I'd park dat azz! 

But now ur not even worth anybody's time in this thread lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> If you even think about coming to euro treffen u better come ready to run. I'll make sure to park next to you so u don't miss me


 hahaha. ok, let me assure you if you park next to me anywhere ur gonna be the one running  :laugh:


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

04 GLI Luva said:


> Richard I made 370hp on a bone stock motor for 5 months before building it :facepalm:
> 
> I wish I still had that motor n turbo, I'd park dat azz!
> 
> But now ur not even worth anybody's time in this thread lol


And beating on thatmofo and few 30psi pulls


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> If you even think about coming to euro treffen u better come ready to run. I'll make sure to park next to you so u don't miss me


Will you be arriving in something like this???


















BECAUSE RACE WAR


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^^ :laugh::thumbup: the nerve of this guy :screwy:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^^ :laugh::thumbup: the nerve of this guy :screwy:


Lmao that's classic, screen shot!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

codergfx said:


> Lmao that's classic, screen shot!


^^^ :beer::laugh:


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> hahaha. ok, let me assure you if you park next to me anywhere ur gonna be the one running  :laugh:


he gonna race u on his 20in rims he got on them lo pro tire kid :laugh:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

What happened to my build thread? You bastards!!!!! Lol

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

schwartzmagic said:


> What happened to my build thread? You bastards!!!!! Lol


A page and a half got wasted by a







, and got in the way of me seeing a dyno sheet for this thing!! :laugh::beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

A267MM said:


> he gonna race u on his 20in rims he got on them lo pro tire kid :laugh:


LMAO! :facepalm:



schwartzmagic said:


> What happened to my build thread? You bastards!!!!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


former......jetta happened to it :thumbdown:


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> What happened to my build thread? You bastards!!!!! Lol


You stopped building


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

04 GLI Luva said:


> You stopped building


parked at home


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

A267MM said:


> parked at home


My car runs and drives no problem. What are you driving now? Nothing lol 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Dyno today? :wave:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> My car runs and drives no problem. What are you driving now? Nothing lol
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Ufffff


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

04 GLI Luva said:


> Dyno today? :wave:


:laugh:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

04 GLI Luva said:


> Dyno today? :wave:





Big_Tom said:


> :laugh:


Please... I need info, fast, so I can determine if I'm going with this turbo or Al's billet 3076


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

In for the dyno since I hope to have mine running by Sunday


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

87vr6 said:


> please... I need info, fast, so i can determine if i'm going with this turbo or al's billet 3076


^^^ 3076 ftw


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> My car runs and drives no problem. What are you driving now? Nothing lol
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


my truck, and sold my gti last week


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

04 GLI Luva said:


> Dyno today? :wave:


will never happen ROFL :laugh:


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

A267MM said:


> will never happen ROFL :laugh:


He will find an excuse not to lol


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

I think he is waiting until the E85 tune is sorted out.


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I think he is waiting until the E85 tune is sorted out.


I think he is waiting on you to catch up


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Removed the A/C lines since I have a leak somewhere any way. Cleans up nicely. Gonna also start passenger side wire tuck. Wish me luck lol.



















Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> Removed the A/C lines since I have a leak somewhere any way. Cleans up nicely. Gonna also start passenger side wire tuck. Wish me luck lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG all this is so unnecessary


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I think he is waiting until the E85 tune is sorted out.


E85 has been sorted out have u sorted out the pump gas tune rofl


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

S.E.A.N. said:


> OMG all this is so unnecessary


You're right, but i'm gonna be happy with a clean bay and me being happy is all that matters.

Now for the finished product.










Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

A267MM said:


> E85 has been sorted out have u sorted out the pump gas tune rofl


:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> You're right, but i'm gonna be happy with a clean bay and me being happy is all that matters.
> 
> Now for the finished product.
> 
> ...


 If you're going to clean the engine bay do it the right way, take the motor out, prep it, paint it and tuck it but hey do what ever you gotta do to make yourself happy. It looks good but I would focus on other things.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

S.E.A.N. said:


> If you're going to clean the engine bay do it the right way, take the motor out, prep it, paint it and tuck it but hey do what ever you gotta do to make yourself happy. It looks good but I would focus on other things.


 Thats coming. Just wanted to get the wiring out of the way first.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Looks good Viriato


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Looks good Viriato


 Thanks dude!

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Okay, so I finally got a decent camera phone pic of what the bay looks like right now. Will be mapping/planning the driver side wire tuck this week. Enjoy...










Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ what's with the PINK fuel rail?


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Your fuel rail engages in coitus with men.


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> Okay, so I finally got a decent camera phone pic of what the bay looks like right now. Will be mapping/planning the driver side wire tuck this week. Enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me know when i need to go down to miami to pick it up so i can fix the wiring issue for u


----------



## Sour Diesal GTI (Sep 5, 2009)

A267MM said:


> let me know when i need to go down to miami to pick it up so i can fix the wiring issue for u


lol


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

A267MM said:


> let me know when i need to go down to miami to pick it up so i can fix the wiring issue for u


Haha, i'm doing the driver side alone lol. Can't afford you.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> Haha, i'm doing the driver side alone lol. Can't afford you.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


LOL it's cool man ill be doing HRE soon and the 20th


----------



## Sour Diesal GTI (Sep 5, 2009)

A267MM said:


> LOL it's cool man ill be doing HRE soon and the 20th


amen get HRE back on the road... SMH


----------



## jettasella (Nov 24, 2004)

bump for new pics and updates :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

I should update this huh??? Tell Luis to hurruh tfu lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> I should update this huh??? Tell Luis to hurruh tfu lol


what u wrenching on now?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> what u wrenching on now?


He's working not wrenching


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> He's working not wrenching












:facepalm: d*ck head


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> what u wrenching on now?


 Had been super busy with work. So I had my buddies Karey and Luis (a267mm) work on the following: 

Removed the crush bent 2.5" exhaust with dynomax muffler and finally had KArey fab up a full 3" exhaust from the downpipe back ending in a magnaflow muffler. All connections are vband. Sound great. Don't have any more pics as I wasn't there to take them.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Never had an intake, just had the filter on the compressor cover so I figured might as well have Luis fab me up an intake. Piping is all 4" as that is the PTE5857's inlet size. So now there's a 4" 90* coupler on the compressor inlet. Need to get a new filter as the filter that was on the compressor inlet is a short K&N. Now at least the turbo will be sucking in cooler air vs all the hot air it was sucking up before.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Noticed my IAT were too high and was killing some power because of the old ebay tube and fin intercooler I had. So I purchased a new Treadstone TR12 bar and plate intercooler. I purchased the Treadstone intercooler because the company is local to me and the honda/jdm guys around here make 800-900+ whp all run the Treadstone cores. If they're good enough for 800-900 whp it'll be more than adequate for me. 

For comparison. My old POS tube and fin intercooler 










Treadstone TR12 










Core size is 3.5" deep 










And onto the mounting and beginning of the new intercooler pipe fabbing 























































New couplers to address some boost leak issues I had. Gonna happen with old couplers. Also Luis will be fabbing up a new bumper bar similar to eurojets out of aluminum (see aluminum plates). Better than not having anything, right?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

In an efforts to address some couplers popping off at the compressor we've gone ahead and decided to weld a cast 90* elbow to the compressor and weld an aluminum vband flange with an o-ring groove for a nice leak free seal.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Luis looks like he is taking his sweet time. That intake pipe looks badass I want one


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Other details of the new intercooler piping are cold side going from 2.5" to 3" to match up to the hemi throttle body. 

Other work coming up is finishing up the intercooler piping, welding the map bung and tial bov flange, driver side wire tuck, addressing an exhaust leak, surge tank and a few other items, then dyno on higher octane fuel and more boost to see what this turd can put down.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Luis looks like he is taking his sweet time. That intake pipe looks badass I want one


 He's a busy guy. Now that he is no longer working he should have more time to finish the 7 cars he has at his house lol. 

Yeah I really like how it came out and the angle plus how its on the passenger side which is different from how everyone else runs a driver side intake.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Tell Luis to ditch those 3 ply couplers for some beefy 5-ply like we installed on my car. You won't be having any boost leak issues then.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Thats what the red vibrant performance couplers are.... 










forgot to add this pic of the cold side to throttle body 3" piping & 3" vibrant coupler


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Ufff that aluminum weld looks a little iffy


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Seriously?????? Come on bro, its fine.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

I thought you were all about making power AND looking pretty at the same time


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

That passenger side intake Mani izz tight :thumbup:


----------



## Sour Diesal GTI (Sep 5, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> New couplers to address some boost leak issues I had. Gonna happen with old couplers. Also Luis will be fabbing up a new bumper bar similar to eurojets out of aluminum (see aluminum plates). Better than not having anything, right?


 wonder where those alum plates come from :laugh::laugh::laugh:???? looking good Video, plus i like the pipes up top, rather then down low like ur ebay setup........ 

an that intake is money !!!!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

> That passenger side intake Mani izz tight :thumbup:


 It's a driver side intake mani, passenger side intake pipe... Lol, thanks either way. :thumbup:

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Sour Diesal GTI said:


> wonder where those alum plates come from :laugh::laugh::laugh:???? looking good Video, plus i like the pipes up top, rather then down low like ur ebay setup........
> 
> an that intake is money !!!!


 Haha, thanks for having them made :thumbup:

Yeah me too. The pipes will be hidden and the bumper will finally sit right.

Yeah i likey that intake too...

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

schwartzmagic said:


> It's a driver side intake mani, passenger side intake pipe... Lol, thanks either way. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


 Thats what I meant


----------



## Sour Diesal GTI (Sep 5, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> Haha, thanks for having them made :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah me too. The pipes will be hidden and the bumper will finally sit right.
> 
> ...


 yea bro wish i had a CNC machine at work... id be cutting stuff all day.... let me know when we can meet up an put that TB on......


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice work schwartz. The new intake + exhaust looks great man! Your IAT's shout come down a lot just from having that intake instead of open inlet. Also, LOL @ that tube and fin intercooler you had :laugh: I though you knew better than that


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Sour Diesal GTI said:


> yea bro wish i had a CNC machine at work... id be cutting stuff all day.... let me know when we can meet up an put that TB on......


 Yeah it would be pretty cool. You KNOW we'd be bothering you to make parts 24-7 lol.... Whenever. I'm off all week.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> Nice work schwartz. The new intake + exhaust looks great man! Your IAT's shout come down a lot just from having that intake instead of open inlet. Also, LOL @ that tube and fin intercooler you had :laugh: I though you knew better than that


 Thanks man. I hope so. They were pretty damn high. Was thinking of making an inlet from the front headlight just for track days/"closed course" racing days. Yeah the tube n fin i/c is a long story. Ordered an ebay i/c way back when i was stock turbo. Was supposed to be bar and plate. Opened the box and was like "WTF!"... Said f it and kept it. Should run MUCH better now with the new set up. Dyno will tell lol

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Thanks man. I hope so. They were pretty damn high. Was thinking of making an inlet from the front headlight just for track days/"closed course" racing days. Yeah the tube n fin i/c is a long story. Ordered an ebay i/c way back when i was stock turbo. Was supposed to be bar and plate. Opened the box and was like "WTF!"... Said f it and kept it. Should run MUCH better now with the new set up. Dyno will tell lol
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


 :beer: I wanted to go dyno today myself, but my parents want to come up from Miami to visit today so i prob wont be going. I'll prob go thursday


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Update 

So some good/bad news... 

Bad news - Wastegate is leaking from somewhere. Not sure if it's the fire ring or bad diaphragm. Also found out one of the welds on the collector for my exhaust manifold is cracked pretty bad. So that answers where the exhaust leaks were coming from. Time to take things apart, again, re-weld the collector and fix the leaky wastegate. Once done all my exhaust leaks should be addressed. 

Good news - Should get some spool back. Maybe full boost before 5k now lol... 

Some other things have also been procured but I will wait until all is installed and car is dynoed with no issues. Good things are coming slowly but surely.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Update
> 
> So some good/bad news...
> 
> ...


 Does that mean it is safe to say you would get parked by me right now even without the 35R?


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Does that mean it is safe to say you would get parked by me right now even without the 35R?


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

This thread needs more racing


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Still hard parked! ic:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Damn those pics came out good white boy. Thanks for the help yesterday. :thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Looking sweet man! :beer:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Looking sweet man! :beer:


:thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

